# ¿Os dais cuenta de que las mujeres son totalmente ajenas al mundo real que vivimos todos los hombres?



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.

Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.

Pero en todo el resto de cultura masculina son completamente ajenas y les repele y les da mal rollo. Si entran a este foro salen por patas asustadas. Lo ven un mundo de perdedores pajilleros (para ellas sólo los perdedores se masturban). Ignoran totalmente la gigantesca cultura popular masculina que es la que mueve todo el Internet y el mundo. Incluso las pocas que participan aquí o en Forocoches son ajenas, flotan en un estatus superior moral.

El mundo real de los hombres, las vidas de mierda que tienen el 99% de los hombres les dan muy mal rollo y huyen. En sus vidas privilegiadas no quieren saber nada de fracasados y pajilleros. O sea, del 99% y el mundo real que rema cada día para regalarles su vida de princesas privilegiadas.


----------



## D4sser (4 Feb 2020)

Pero eso siempre ha sido así fuera de las clases bajas. La mujer estaba aislada de la actividad de su marido-proveedor, y ellos no compartían en general sus detalles del día a día con la mujer. 

La labor de la mujer era llevar las cosas de la casa, si tenía hijos, cuidarles mientras fueran dependientes, y si era de una clase o enterno social que lo requiriese, estar "a la moda" y preocuparse de desarrollar una labor protocolaria (preparar comidas, acudir a fiestas, etc.).


----------



## Jake el perro (4 Feb 2020)

La mujeres no se enteran de lo que está por venir, sus mierdas les absorben completamente


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

D4sser dijo:


> Pero eso siempre ha sido así fuera de las clases bajas. La mujer estaba aislada de la actividad de su marido-proveedor, y ellos no compartían en general sus detalles del día a día con la mujer.
> 
> La labor de la mujer era llevar las cosas de la casa, si tenía hijos, cuidarles mientras fueran dependientes, y si era de una clase o enterno social que lo requiriese, estar "a la moda" y preocuparse de desarrollar una labor protocolaria (preparar comidas, acudir a fiestas, etc.).



Pero es que antes sí trabajaban en casa y tenían una función familiar y reproductiva y se comprendía que no se interesaran por la vida de los hombres. Ahora están todas en el mercado laboral pero en situación privilegiada y siguen sin interesarse en absoluto por el mundo real y el mundo de los hombres.


----------



## Play_91 (4 Feb 2020)

Resúmen: (algo que yo digo mucho): que no empatizan con los hombres.

Aunque como bien dicen ellas, con razón, cuando les preguntas: ¿Y qué quieren que nos follemos a todos esos por pena? si no hay deseo no hay deseo y en eso les doy la razón. Ten en cuenta que la seducción funciona por la ley de Darwin, cuando la chica te admira y desea, no por pena.
Muchos de los que no ligan no se quieren ni a si mismos que fuman, beben, se intoxican, están gordos, descuidados físicamente, desastres, baja autoestima, ¿cómo van a admirarlos las tías?...

Para que haya una relación sexual debe haber una admiración de la mujer hacia el hombre y un deseo por tener algo con él. Esto no funciona por pena que parece que es lo que piden muchos hombres. Sería como una prostituta haciendo algo que no quiere hacer, fingiendo y de forma falsa. Es que para follar así, con una actriz, mejor no follar, porque aunque finja la calidad del sexo va a ser pésima por muchas posturas que haga y nadie está para obligarse a hacer algo que no quiere para que 1 disfrute y el otro no, eso es de tarados mentales puteros, eso no es sexo sano entre dos personas que se desean, el disfrute de 1 y el otro que esté incómodo, eso es egoísmo, es lo peor, el sexo está para que ambas personas lo pasen bien y deseen tener sexo entre ellas.

Es como si viene una charo y se queja de que no liga. Tu dirás: es que a mi me gustan las guapas jóvenes no una charo, no me iba a salir ni besarte ¿qué quieres que me fuerce porque me des pena?

Un hombre con alta autoestima si ve a una tia fingir pasa, no quiere migajas.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



.
Las mujeres son así, no les importa cómo funciona nada, ni de dónde salen las cosas ni cómo se fabrican, y para la mayoría de las mujeres los hombres no son casi ni personas, son una cosa que está ahí y con la que se puede hacer buenos negocios.

Lo único que puede evitar que las mujeres se conviertan en un ser bobo sin inquietudes más allá de ser envidiadas por otras mujeres y a tener muchos pagafantas, es que los hombres les dejemos claro desde el principio cuál es la posición real que les corresponde en el mundo, que es la de ayudar a los hombres, ocuparse de sus hijos si los tienen, trabajar en trabajos en los que puedan resultar eficientes y en una posición jerárquica inferior a todos los hombres con los que trabajen. Hoy en día como se las trata como a diosas, pues tenemos lo que tenemos, para perjuicio de todos.


----------



## D4sser (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Pero es que antes sí trabajaban en casa y tenían una función familiar y reproductiva y se comprendía que no se interesaran por la vida de los hombres. Ahora están todas en el mercado laboral pero en situación privilegiada y siguen sin interesarse en absoluto por el mundo real y el mundo de los hombres.




Ya, quiero decir que lo erróneo no está en que la mujer se "empane" de las cosas reales, es su puta naturaleza, no soporta la presión de la vida real en un entorno real de competencia.
Lo erróneo está en lo que dices, que ocupa el mercado laboral pero de forma PRIVILEGIADA, es decir subvencionada y creeada artificialmente por los remeros y sus Amos. Y claro, las consecueencias son las locuras que vemos.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Con una competencia real de tu a tu ¿Dejaríais de dar por culo y de no desprestigiar el trabajo de los demás?


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

Yo por ejemplo he leído aquí a todas las foreras llamar pajilleros a los foreros cuando se calientan en una discusión o se les va la boca por algo. Y eso tías super masculinas como @Nubica o @siken o @bocadRillo o @sepultada en guano que parecen feas fracasadas masculinas integradas aquí pero su superioridad social y moral está siempre ahí en su cabeza, sólo respetan a los que ellas consideran alfas triunfadores, al resto los desprecian sin la menor compasión o empatía. Estas entran a ligar y les interesa un mínimo el mundo real y se quedan pero siempre flotan por encima.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (4 Feb 2020)

Hay pocas mujeres que sepan la realidad o empaticen un poco, generalmente coincide en que su padre ha sido una figura importante en su educación, si han tenido buenos hermanos mayores o han tenido que trabajar desde jóvenes aunque sea de forma ocasional, esto quita muchas tonterías.


----------



## Ankou (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con una competencia real de tu a tu ¿Dejaríais de dar por culo y de no desprestigiar el trabajo de los demás?



Con una competencia real de tu a tu, el paro femenino sería del 100%.


----------



## Tumama (4 Feb 2020)

Dan todo por sentado.

Creen que las cosas existen porque sí.

Que todo es fácil.

Por eso no valoran el esfuerzo y sacrificio ajeno.

Como los niños, cuando quieren el mejor juguete. ¿Éramos conscientes, de niños, del esfuerzo de nuestros padres para ganar el dinero y traer comida a casa? Lo mismo ellas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo he leído aquí a todas las foreras llamar pajilleros a los foreros cuando se calientan en una discusión o se les va la boca por algo. Y eso tías super masculinas como @Nubica o @siken o @bocadRillo o @sepultada en guano que parecen feas fracasadas masculinas integradas aquí pero su superioridad social y moral está siempre ahí en su cabeza, sólo respetan a los que ellas consideran alfas triunfadores, al resto los desprecian sin la menor compasión o empatía. Estas entran a ligar y les interesa un mínimo el mundo real y se quedan pero siempre flotan por encima.



Perdona, pero yo estoy para mojar pan.


----------



## D4sser (4 Feb 2020)

Os dáis cuenta que en un hilo de nada con cuatro párrafos se ha mostrado crudamente la realidad de la mujer en la sociedad? Simplificado obviamente, pero no por ello menos cierto.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Feb 2020)

Cuanto mayor me hago mejor entiendo por qué en las civilizaciones pasadas solían apartar a las mujeres de cargos importantes.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Con una competencia real de tu a tu, el paro femenino sería del 100%.



Coño, la bruja Lola   

En serio, me da bastante igual si consideráis que no tenéis la vida que merecéis porque vosotros lo valeis. Si de verdad creéis que vosotros valéis para obtene cualquier puesto de trabajo que ahora mismo tiene una tía, pues adelante, curraoslo, obtenerlo y demostrad vuestra superioridad. Mientras tanto, solo estaréis llorando como mujeres en vez de poneros las pilas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (4 Feb 2020)

Insistes mucho en lo de las pajas.

Cuéntanos la historia de verdad. ¿Te dejó tu novia porque estabas todo el día meneándote el colgajo?


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, la bruja Lola
> 
> En serio, me da bastante igual si consideráis que no tenéis la vida que merecéis porque vosotros lo valeis. Si de verdad creéis que vosotros valéis para obtene cualquier puesto de trabajo que ahora mismo tiene una tía, pues adelante, curraoslo, obtenerlo y demostrad vuestra superioridad. Mientras tanto, solo estaréis llorando como mujeres en vez de poneros las pilas.



No he visto a nadie aquí decir que no tenga la vida que merece, de lo que estamos hablando es de que hoy en día los pagafantas están tolerando que las mujeres tengan una posición que no les corresponde.

Y no solo las mujeres, hoy en día en este país es todo un puro desastre y parece que cuanto mas inútil es la persona mejor le va, porque son todo chiringuitos. Si hay una mujer que más o menos parece competente, con frecuencia contratan antes a la guapa del jijijajeo. Y entre hombres pasan cosas similares, pero eso es otro tema. Hablando de las mujeres en el mundo laboral; pues es un puro desastre, un despiporre, el mundo laboral es un despiporre entero hoy en día, y luego nos extraña la baja productividad.

En fin, a mi todo esto me da igual, ya me he resignado a que este país va a ser una vergüenza para siempre, y Europa también.

PD: Y de hecho el Hilo no iba ni siquiera del tema laboral especificamente, sino de que las mujeres tienen el egoismo disparadisimo. Alguien podría decir que los hombres tambien, y si, pero menos, porque para las mujeres todo es mas fácil, nosotros no tenemos pagafantas ni jijijajeo, ni leyes a nuestro favor, ni sociedades de ayuda, y en general se nos trata peor hasta como clientes. Encima tenemos que aguantar que se diga por ahí que los hombres nos ayudamos entre nosotros para favorecernos antes que a las mujeres, menuda paranioa, si acaso será lo contrario.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> No he visto a nadie aquí decir que no tenga la vida que merece, de lo que estamos hablando es de que hoy en día los pagafantas están tolerando que las mujeres tengan una posición que no les corresponde.
> 
> Y no solo las mujeres, hoy en día en este país es todo un puro desastre y parece que cuanto mas inútil es la persona mejor le va, porque son todo chiringuitos.* Si hay una mujer que más o menos parece competente, con frecuencia contratan antes a la guapa del jijijajeo*. Y entre hombres pasan cosas similares, pero eso es otro tema. Hablando de las mujeres en el mundo laboral; pues es un puro desastre, un despiporre, el mundo laboral es un despiporre entero hoy en día, y luego nos extraña la baja productividad.
> 
> En fin, a mi todo esto me da igual, ya me he resignado a que este país va a ser una vergüenza para siempre, y Europa también.



Exactamente. Yo no tengo nada en contra de que se acaben la mierda de cupos o de enchufes en el curro. Lo que quiero es una persona competente, me la pela el sexo que tenga mientras se lo gane. Lo que es demencial es la chorrada esa de "las mujeres no sirven para trabajar de X" como si seríamos clones unas de otras. Hay tías que somos buenas en nuestro trabajo y tíos que son unos vagos y enchufados peores que las del jijeo gilipollas. 

Pero bueno, si se aplica esa regla de tres, es normal que en muchos trabajos físicos se contraten negros en vez de europeos, por eso de que son más resistentes y manejables. Y nadie tendría derecho a quejarse, están más capacitados para ello.


----------



## bocadRillo (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo he leído aquí a todas las foreras llamar pajilleros a los foreros cuando se calientan en una discusión o se les va la boca por algo. Y eso tías super masculinas como @Nubica o @siken o @bocadRillo o @sepultada en guano que parecen feas fracasadas masculinas integradas aquí pero su superioridad social y moral está siempre ahí en su cabeza, sólo respetan a los que ellas consideran alfas triunfadores, al resto los desprecian sin la menor compasión o empatía. Estas entran a ligar y les interesa un mínimo el mundo real y se quedan pero siempre flotan por encima.



Subnormal nuncafollista


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

.
Ahí le has dado de lleno, y no son capaces de darse cuenta de lo privilegiado de su situación actual, lo que evidencia la poca capacidad de razonamiento y empatía que tienen. Se creen que con los hombres se gasta la misma paciencia que con ellas.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Mi objetivo primero es ser una puta mierda como mujer y como persona. Es precisamente lo que se me da de cine. Estoy consiguiendo mis objetivos con pleno esfuerzo, dedicación y méritos propios.

Consigue los tuyos.


----------



## Tumama (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Exactamente. Yo no tengo nada en contra de que se acaben la mierda de cupos o de enchufes en el curro. Lo que quiero es una persona competente, me la pela el sexo que tenga mientras se lo gane. Lo que es demencial es la chorrada esa de "las mujeres no sirven para trabajar de X" como si seríamos clones unas de otras. Hay tías que somos buenas en nuestro trabajo y tíos que son unos vagos y enchufados peores que las del jijeo gilipollas.
> 
> Pero bueno, si se aplica esa regla de tres, es normal que en muchos trabajos físicos se contraten negros en vez de europeos, por eso de que son más resistentes y manejables. Y nadie tendría derecho a quejarse, están más capacitados para ello.



Tenés razón, no somos un número y hay casos y casos. Lo correcto es decir que "la mayoría de la gente de tal género no sirve para trabajar de X". Pero siempre hay margen para el libre albedrío y la capacidad que tenemos los humanos de mostrar que sí se puede. (No pagafanto)


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, la bruja Lola
> 
> En serio, me da bastante igual si consideráis que no tenéis la vida que merecéis porque vosotros lo valeis. Si de verdad creéis que vosotros valéis para obtene cualquier puesto de trabajo que ahora mismo tiene una tía, pues adelante, curraoslo, obtenerlo y demostrad vuestra superioridad. Mientras tanto, solo estaréis llorando como mujeres en vez de poneros las pilas.



Mejor ejemplo imposible. Esta típica mujer no se ha enterado de las políticas feministas que fuerzan a la contratacion de las mujeres y se la pela.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Mejor ejemplo imposible. Esta típica mujer no se ha enterado de las políticas feministas que fuerzan a la contratacion de las mujeres y se la pela.



Pues no, no me he enterado. Por algo será


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

​*¿Os dais cuenta de que las mujeres son totalmente ajenas al mundo real que vivimos todos los hombres?*

Partes de una premisa ya falsa de por sí, porque la mayoría de los "hombres" de este foro vivis ajenos a una gran parte de los hombres del mundo real.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Exactamente. Yo no tengo nada en contra de que se acaben la mierda de cupos o de enchufes en el curro. Lo que quiero es una persona competente, me la pela el sexo que tenga mientras se lo gane. Lo que es demencial es la chorrada esa de "las mujeres no sirven para trabajar de X" como si seríamos clones unas de otras. Hay tías que somos buenas en nuestro trabajo y tíos que son unos vagos y enchufados peores que las del jijeo gilipollas.
> 
> Pero bueno, si se aplica esa regla de tres, es normal que en muchos trabajos físicos se contraten negros en vez de europeos, por eso de que son más resistentes y manejables. Y nadie tendría derecho a quejarse, están más capacitados para ello.



.
Las mujeres suelen llegar a los puestos mediante: el jijijajeo, porque el seleccionador es un pagafantas, y a veces porque se muestran más resolutivas en la entrevista debido a que el puesto en realidad se la suda porque ya tienen un proveedor. En el caso de puestos públicos, porque las mujeres tienen mayor facilidad que los hombres a la hora de empollarse a saco tochos que no tienen interés real ninguno.

Si fuera por mérito, o capacidad real, las mujeres tendrían la posición que les corresponde: debajo jerárquicamente a los hombres, y en puestos que no requieran demasiada racionalidad.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> .
> Las mujeres suelen llegar a los puestos mediante: el jijijajeo, porque el seleccionador es un pagafantas, y a veces porque se muestran más resolutivas en la entrevista debido a que el puesto en realidad se la suda porque ya tienen un proveedor. En el caso de puestos públicos, porque las mujeres tienen mayor facilidad que los hombres a la hora de empollarse a saco tochos que no tienen interés real ninguno.
> 
> Si fuera por mérito, o capacidad real, las mujeres tendrían la posición que les corresponde: debajo jerárquicamente a los hombres, y en puestos que no requieran demasiada racionalidad.



Y realmente no sé qué tienen de malo esos puestos. Los puesto de mando están mitificados. Claro que se cobra mucho más, pero es a consecuencia casi siempre de comerse marrones. A veces el dinero no vale casarte la vida.


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> ​*¿Os dais cuenta de que las mujeres son totalmente ajenas al mundo real que vivimos todos los hombres?*
> 
> Partes de una premisa ya falsa de por sí, porque la mayoría de los "hombres" de este foro vivis ajenos a una gran parte de los hombres del mundo real.



Tú en concreto eres tan baboso y perro que muchos piensan que eres una mujer.

La inmensa mayoría el 99,99% trabajamos, remamos y pagamos y construimos el mundo real en que vivís las princesas y los vagos comunistas babosos que os pasáis el día entero en el foro. Debería darte vergüenza abrir la boca pero como eres un rojo apestoso acostumbrado a la mierda, la ignoras.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

Y la biblia lo dijo claro:

_1 Timoteo 2:12
12 Porque no permito a la mujer enseñar, ni ejercer dominio sobre el hombre, sino estar en silencio.

Efesios 5:22-23
22 Las casadas estén sujetas a sus propios maridos, como al Señor;_
_23 porque el marido es cabeza de la mujer, así como Cristo es cabeza de la iglesia, la cual es su cuerpo, y él es su Salvador_


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Tú en concreto eres tan baboso y perro que muchos piensan que eres una mujer.
> 
> La inmensa mayoría el 99,99% trabajamos, remamos y pagamos y construimos el mundo real en que vivís las princesas y los vagos comunistas babosos que os pasáis el día entero en el foro. Debería darte vergüenza abrir la boca pero como eres un rojo apestoso acostumbrado a la mierda, la ignoras.




Cómo me has calado.

Tienes que ser un tipo tan listo y super eficiente en tu trabajo y con las ideas tan claras que provocas a diario la envidia de tus compañeros.



Por cierto, mírate las noticias del día y corrige eso de _"La inmensa mayoría el 99,99% trabajamos, remamos y pagamos y construimos el mundo real"_, porque ha sonado como si lo dijese Bob Esponja desde una piña en el fondo del mar, que debe ser donde seguramente vives.


----------



## Navarrra (4 Feb 2020)

Si así es, pero vas a seguir llorando como una maricona?
Anda vete a buscar fotos de cristiano ronaldo en bing para zurrate la sardina.


----------



## danielmr (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



Y tanto
Venga el mantra que tuvieron que luchar para conseguir el voto femenino( 0 sufragistas muertas) 
Vamos que de las monarquías absolutistas europeas se paso de la noche a la mañana los empoderados hombres ya podían votar y les dio por discriminar a las mujeres.
Para que van ha pensar en la sangre derramada, casi toda masculina en guerras civiles, revueltas, revoluciónes para demoler el absolutismo y para poder votar.


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> Cómo me has calado.
> 
> Tienes que ser un tipo tan listo y super eficiente en tu trabajo y con las ideas tan claras que provocas a diario la envidia de tus compañeros.



Aunque no lo sepas eres famoso en mi oficina y entre mis amigos. El viejo baboso comunista eres llamado. Se descojona todo el mundo de ti como de bestiaxu, cuqui, pokemon y el resto de babosazos cincuentones indignos que tenéis los cojones de adorno y matais por que una mujer os dirija la palabra.


----------



## perrosno (4 Feb 2020)

Añade Pilates y lo bordas


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Siempre he dicho que la mujer tiene con los hombres una deuda mayor aún que la que tiene el hombre con el caballo o el buey.
La crítica más profunda que se le debe hacer a la mujer es el ser una desagradecida.

Los hombres hemos puesto el Paraíso a sus pies y ellas no lo agradecen.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Aunque no lo sepas eres famoso en mi oficina y entre mis amigos. El viejo baboso comunista eres llamado. Se descojona todo el mundo de ti como de bestiaxu, cuqui, pokemon y el resto de babosazos cincuentones indignos que tenéis los cojones de adorno y matais por que una mujer os dirija la palabra.



Y encima comunista. 

La prueba de fuego de que los que presumís de levantar el país os pasáis el día tocándoos los huevos: tomarse en serio a personajes anónimos de un foro que mienten más que hablan.

Si es que lo pones a huevo, pringao.


Enséñale esto también a tus coleguis de escaqueo, anda.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y realmente no sé qué tienen de malo esos puestos. Los puesto de mando están mitificados. Claro que se cobra mucho más, pero es a consecuencia casi siempre de comerse marrones. A veces el dinero no vale casarte la vida.



No hablaba solo de puestos de dirección, pero para esos puestos también los hombres tienen mejores cualidades naturales.

PD: y ahora caigo en que había entendido mal, Yo ni idea sobre los puestos de mando, yo no mando nah y me da bastante igual. Los puestos que no son de mando o responsabilidad no tienen nada de malo, claro. @Jevitronka


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, la bruja Lola
> 
> En serio, me da bastante igual si consideráis que no tenéis la vida que merecéis porque vosotros lo valeis. Si de verdad creéis que vosotros valéis para obtene cualquier puesto de trabajo que ahora mismo tiene una tía, pues adelante, curraoslo, obtenerlo y demostrad vuestra superioridad. Mientras tanto, solo estaréis llorando como mujeres en vez de poneros las pilas.



Una vez más... Jevitronka justificando el feminazismo con mentiras.

Los hombres que tienen buenos trabajos, que son honestos, trabajadores, serios... pasan por los mismos problemas y los mismos ninguneos.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Una vez más... Jevitronka justificando el feminazismo con mentiras.
> 
> Los hombres que tienen buenos trabajos, *que son honestos, trabajadores, serios... pasan por los mismos problemas y los mismos ninguneos.*



Yo hasta diría que bastantes más. Y con menos miramientos.


----------



## DiosNoExiste (4 Feb 2020)

Son como niñas pequeñas, lo perverso es tratarlas como adultas.


----------



## Roedor (4 Feb 2020)

Claro que a ellas les importa una mierda y me parece normal: está en su genética. 
En la nuestra está liderar y tutelar, que no imponer por mis santos cojones. 
Será que me crié entre mujeres.....


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Una vez más... Jevitronka justificando el feminazismo con mentiras.
> 
> Los hombres que tienen buenos trabajos, que son honestos, trabajadores, serios... pasan por los mismos problemas y los mismos ninguneos.



Las tías, en cambio, tenemos una alfombra mágica hacia la fama, puesta por quien no nos conoce de nada. Y vosotros las mismas putadas, pues sois todos iguales.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las tías, en cambio, tenemos una alfombra mágica hacia la fama, puesta por quien no nos conoce de nada. Y vosotros las mismas putadas, pues sois todos iguales.



Más allá de la burla que haces... sí, es así.
Por eso es tan terrible. Por eso resulta, casi, difícil de creer.


----------



## Poseidón (4 Feb 2020)

Yo lo unico que se con certeza es que trabajar con la mayoria de ellas es un puto infierno laboral. Sin ir mas lejos hace unos meses deje mi puesto de oficina rodeado de subnormalas para ir a taller, el trabajo es mas duro, hay mas estres, pero me cago en dios con que tranquilidad me voy para casa y que pocas, poquisimas, puñaladas recibo.

La salud.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Más allá de la burla que haces... sí, es así.
> Por eso es tan terrible. Por eso resulta, casi, difícil de creer.



Vamos a ver ¿tu crees que me estoy burlando? La vida está llena de putadas, pero las putadas son para todos, en mayor o menor medida. Lo que a mi no me cabe en la cabeza es que penseis que a unos les putean mucho y a otros no les putean una mierda, porque cada cual tiene lo suyo.
[automerge]1580841144[/automerge]


Don_Quijote dijo:


> Más allá de la burla que haces... sí, es así.
> Por eso es tan terrible. Por eso resulta, casi, difícil de creer.



Vamos a ver ¿tu crees que me estoy burlando? La vida está llena de putadas, pero las putadas son para todos, en mayor o menor medida. Lo que a mi no me cabe en la cabeza es que penseis que a unos les putean mucho y a otros no les putean una mierda, porque cada cual tiene lo suyo.


----------



## Barspin (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con una competencia real de tu a tu ¿Dejaríais de dar por culo y de no desprestigiar el trabajo de los demás?



Cuando vea fontaneras, butaneras y poceras por la calle te lo diré. Porque todas quieren trabajitos guay de oficina y sillita.

Es más, las que tienen trabajos "rudos" tienen una mala baba brutal, como si el destino las hubiese castigado a una labor indigna destinada a nosotros.

Que conste que a mí me da lo mismo, pero es mi día a día.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vamos a ver ¿tu crees que me estoy burlando?



Creo que estás ciega, sorda... de ahí que el 100% de tus mensajes confluyan en la misma idea:

- Nosotras también lo tenemos muy difícil ¿eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh?

Jamás has escrito una sola línea que no sea eso.
Jamás.




Jevitronka dijo:


> La vida está llena de putadas, pero las putadas son para todos, en mayor o menor medida. Lo que a mi no me cabe en la cabeza es que penseis que a unos les putean mucho y a otros no les putean una mierda, porque cada cual tiene lo suyo.



¿Lo ves?
Esto es NEGAR el feminazismo.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Barspin dijo:


> Cuando vea fontaneras, butaneras y poceras por la calle te lo diré. Porque todas quieren trabajitos guay de oficina y sillita.
> 
> Es más, las que tienen trabajos "rudos" tienen una mala baba brutal, como si el destino las hubiese castigado a una labor indigna destinada a nosotros.
> 
> Que conste que a mí me da lo mismo, pero es mi día a día.



Quien quiera trabajos guays y de sillita, que se lo gane, pero si no se vale para ello, que no se le regale.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quien quiera trabajos guays y de sillita, que se lo gane, pero si no se vale para ello, que no se le regale.



Eso es un desideratum.
La realidad es: 

A LAS MUJERES SE LES REGALA.

Esa es la realidad (que niegas).


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es un desideratum.
> La realidad es:
> 
> A LAS MUJERES SE LES REGALA.
> ...




Eso no es cierto y lo sabes y lo sabe todo el mundo desde hace siglos.

Sólo a las que están percutibles o son la hijas de.

También hay muchos hijo de y lameculos mediocres que tienen preferencia, éstos últimos porque no hacen sombra a sus superiores y son fácilmente reemplazables.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Creo que estás ciega, sorda... de ahí que el 100% de tus mensajes confluyan en la misma idea:
> 
> - Nosotras también lo tenemos muy difícil ¿eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh?
> 
> ...



Los negros de los diamantes de sangre podrían decirte a ti lo mismo. Al final todo se resume aquí en descargar frustración como si fuésemos los únicos agraviados del planeta tierra.



> ¿Lo ves?
> Esto es NEGAR el feminazismo.



¿Feminazismo es recordar que somos de clase obrera miserable y que cada persona tiene en su vida circunstancias y problemas distintos de otra?


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eso es un desideratum.
> La realidad es:
> 
> A LAS MUJERES SE LES REGALA.
> ...



Debemos de ser importantísimas para que nos regalen cosas.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> Eso no es cierto y lo sabes.
> 
> Sólo a las que están percutibles o son la hijas de.
> 
> También hay muchos hijo de y lameculos mediocres que tienen preferencia, éstos últimos porque no hacen sombra a sus superiores.



Lo que sé, tras más de una década de estudiar el feminazismo, es que eso es falso, que la vida de las mujeres es mucho más fácil, que tienen una esperanza de vida mayor, que reciben mucho más amor, atención y cariño, que se les exige mucho menos, que no van a la cárcel cometiendo los crímenes más terribles, que no se suicidan...

Eso es lo que sé. 

No, no lo creo... Lo sé.

Y considero que, quien lo niega, es porque es feminazi, porque es una realidad innegable para cualquier que contemple este asunto con objetividad.


----------



## Leer (4 Feb 2020)

Exagerado el texto pero cierto en gran parte. 

Hay casos que no. Por ejemplo, Jevitronka es de familia pobre y feorra. En esas circunstancias les regalan poquísimo. La atención que recibe en el foro vale un carajo, aunque algo es.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Feb 2020)

Depende de que mujer.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los negros de los diamantes de sangre podrían decirte a ti lo mismo. Al final todo se resume aquí en descargar frustración como si fuésemos los únicos agraviados del planeta tierra.



No sé muchos de los negros de diamantes... salvo que en esas minas hay mucho más negros que negras.




Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Feminazismo es recordar que somos de clase obrera miserable y que cada persona tiene en su vida circunstancias y problemas distintos de otra?



Feminazismo es el sistema que sustenta tus privilegios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2020)

Las hembras son las encargadas de traer los hijos del mundo y asegurarse de que sobrevivan con sus cuidados. 

Los machos son reservorios genéticos para competir entre sí, y aventurarse al mundo para conseguir recursos para garantizar que las hembras y las crías puedan sobrevivir. 

Las mujeres son buenas en trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios porque durante decenas de miles de años, no se movían del poblado , excepto para rebuscar semillas , raíces y poco más . Los hombres exploraban detrás de las montañas por si había un río con peces , pero a veces se encontraban con un poblado enemigo y se les acababa su aventura de vivir. quedaban los hijos.


----------



## Leer (4 Feb 2020)

Ahora, por ejemplo la vida de mis hermanas y la mía no ha tenido nada que ver, el apoyo social que ellas tienen es asombroso.

Lo brutal es cuando después de pasarse años de vaguedad, vanidad, poco esfuerzo porque lo entienden como una humillación, llegan cerca de los 30 en malos trabajos y siempre aparece un tipo que ha tenido una vida muy diferente a las de ellas, que se ha currado una profesión a rescatarlas de una vida de mierda.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Feb 2020)

No me refiero a Ivette. Se que en este foro lleno de comedoritos es difícil decirlo, y la evidencia general tampoco esta de mi lado, pero si existen mujeres que tienen los pies en el suelo.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que sé, tras más de una década de estudiar el feminazismo, es que eso es falso, que la vida de las mujeres es mucho más fácil, que tienen una esperanza de vida mayor, que reciben mucho más amor, atención y cariño, que se les exige mucho menos, que no van a la cárcel cometiendo los crímenes más terribles, que no se suicidan...
> 
> Eso es lo que sé.
> 
> ...




Pero es que lo mezclas todo, joder, vida laboral, esperanza de vida, vida social, etc... , y en determinados aspectos puedo estar completamente de acuerdo contigo pero en otros no.


----------



## Sputnik (4 Feb 2020)

Lo han dicho dos foreros ya. Depende del valor sexual de la mujer, asi de claro. Y el otras sociedades ese baremo es el sumun de la categorizacion femenina, incluyendo su fertilidad.

Las feas y de familias humildes lo llevan clarinete

Ahora hablame de una maciza instagramera, con posibles familiares, como alguna forera. Esa es una diosa entere pigmeos y logicamente no nos presta la minima atencion mas que por algun interes espureo.

Por eso no todas las mujeres ven y experimentan el mundo tal y como vosotros lo describis


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No sé muchos de los negros de diamantes... salvo que en esas minas hay mucho más negros que negras.



Pero no veo a los negros en foros quejarse de los blancos que trabajan de ingenieros aeroespaciales





> Feminazismo es el sistema que sustenta tus privilegios.



Mis privilegios ahora mismo consisten en poder tomarme una caña.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Pero es que antes sí trabajaban en casa y tenían una función familiar y reproductiva y se comprendía que no se interesaran por la vida de los hombres. Ahora están todas en el mercado laboral pero en situación privilegiada y siguen sin interesarse en absoluto por el mundo real y el mundo de los hombres.



Las mujeres, en el entorno laboral, no son productivas. Son "ruido parásito".

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Sputnik dijo:


> Lo han dicho dos foreros ya. Depende del valor sexual de la mujer, asi de claro. Y el otras sociedades ese baremo es el sumun de la categorizacion femenina, incluyendo su fertilidad.
> 
> Las feas y de familias humildes lo llevan clarinete
> 
> ...



Gracias, dios mio de mi vida.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> Pero es que lo mezclas todo, joder, vida laboral, esperanza de vida, vida social, etc... , y en determinados aspectos puedo estar completamente de acuerdo contigo pero en otros no.



Si no ves el escenario global, y andas buscando siempre las excepciones, y las anécdotas, y el ejemplo prefabricado... llegarás a conclusiones equivocadas.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

.|.|. dijo:


> Exagerado el texto pero cierto en gran parte.
> 
> Hay casos que no. Por ejemplo, Jevitronka es de familia pobre y feorra. En esas circunstancias les regalan poquísimo. La atención que recibe en el foro vale un carajo, aunque algo es.



Entre poco y nada, más bien. Y además si tenemos el carácter de Thor, imagínate cuanto nos regalan.


----------



## macready (4 Feb 2020)

No es un tema de mujeres vs hombres, es un problema de "normies" y sus conocidos problemas cognitivos... aunque el grupo mujeres por su gregarismo tiene un elevado numero de normies en sus filas... y el cielo es azul y el agua moja.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero no veo a los negros en foros quejarse de los blancos que trabajan de ingenieros aeroespaciales



Lo que vea o deje de ver un ciego es irrelevante.
Si quieres ver videos de negros quejándose por cosas... hay un montón.



Jevitronka dijo:


> Mis privilegios ahora mismo consisten en poder tomarme una caña.



Gozas de muchísimos más pero, claro, siendo feminazi, no te puedes permitir el reconocerlos.
De la misma manera que niegas el feminazismo, niegas el privilegio femenino.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

macready dijo:


> No es un tema de mujeres vs hombres,



No. Es un tema de feminazis contra hombres.
Al menos la mitad de los feminazis son hombres...


----------



## Husson (4 Feb 2020)

Ahora que sale el tema, lo que me parece más ilustrativo, porque delata el tema de fondo, es la casi total ausencia de mujeres en alta-cultura.

Me explico.

Los hábitos "culturales" femeninos -y homosexuales- son bastante lamentables: arte contemporáneo, cine gafapasta, diseño, etc.

Repasad mentalmente a los que consideréis como mejores cineastas, mejores músicos, escritores, pintores... ¿cuántas mujeres hay?

Con objetividad, eh, grupos míticos... de los Beatles a Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd y los que os gusten... ni una mujer.

Haberlas las ha habido, sueltas, pero la mayoría de "artistas" son engendros a lo Frida Kahlo y demás mierda pre-NWO.

Hasta en los videojuegos se ve la total ausencia de mujeres, yendo la práctica totalidad de ellas a tonterías de Nintendo y los Sims.

Dificilísimo que una mujer entienda qué es ser Geralt de Rivia o Arthur Morgan.

Y hablo de puro ocio.

Ni con millones y millones en subvenciones una mujer es capaz de crear como Mozart, Kubrick, Caravaggio, etc, etc.

Que lo negarán y hablarán del patriarcado, pero... en fin... si no hay ni talento, ni creatividad, ni inventiva, ni sensibilidad, será por algo.


----------



## Philip J. Fry (4 Feb 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> No me refiero a Ivette. Se que en este foro lleno de comedoritos es difícil decirlo, y la evidencia general tampoco esta de mi lado, pero si existen mujeres que tienen los pies en el suelo.



¿De quién estás enamorado?


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que vea o deje de ver un ciego es irrelevante.
> Si quieres ver videos de negros quejándose por cosas... hay un montón.



Pues eso mismo




> Gozas de muchísimos más pero, claro, siendo feminazi, no te puedes permitir el reconocerlos.
> De la misma manera que niegas el feminazismo, niegas el privilegio femenino.



Y dale. Que no tengo ni tiempo ni, ni ganas, ni interés de ser feminazi. Que no me considero más o menos que cualquier chaval, ni pienso que los hombres existís para joderme la vida y que mis problemas son culpa vuestra. Que lo que yo tengo y no tengo me lo he ganado a pulso, para bien o para mal.


----------



## macready (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> No. Es un tema de feminazis contra hombres.
> Al menos la mitad de los feminazis son hombres...



Porque es una moda impuesta. Una especie de nueva religion con su pensamiento magico y todo, lo bueno de los normies es que se adaptan muy facilmente a cualquier sistema de valores. 

Lo bueno para ellos es lo popular, no lo que sea logico... es otro mundo paralelo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y dale. Que no tengo ni tiempo ni, ni ganas, ni interés de ser feminazi.



Es es mentira. Todos los días dedicas tiempo a justificar el feminazismo, negar la discriminación masculina y negar el privilegio femenino.

Sí tienes tiempo, sí tienes ganas y sí tienes interés en promover el feminazismo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

macready dijo:


> Porque es una moda impuesta. Una especie de nueva religion con su pensamiento magico y todo, lo bueno de los normies es que se adaptan muy facilmente a cualquier sistema de valores.
> 
> Lo bueno para ellos es lo popular, no lo que sea logico... es otro mundo paralelo.



Llamar _moda_ a la barbarie feminazi es banalizarla, cuando es un tema gravísimo.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es es mentira. Todos los días dedicas tiempo a justificar el feminazismo, negar la discriminación masculina y negar el privilegio femenino.
> 
> Sí tienes tiempo, sí tienes ganas y sí tienes interés en promover el feminazismo.



Y vengo a promoverlo aquí


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



Hay un error de bulto en tu post, el mundo real de los hombres, las vidas de mierda que tienen el 99% de los hombres son un 94% casados o con pareja, un 3% de ciclados que se lleva el 97% del 2% de solteras y sin compromiso que puedan haber y un 3% de solteros y sin compromiso que somos lo que tu describes como "_el mundo real de los hombres, las vidas de mierda que tienen el 99% de los hombres_".

Los hombres casados o con pareja simplemente pasan de forerar, y menos chorradas, en un foro de Internet, sólo nos comemos las cabezas aquellos que estamos solteros y sin compromiso y no sabemos explicar porqué.


----------



## Devenido (4 Feb 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Perdona, pero yo estoy para mojar pan.



Y ganas 200k al año con tu propia empresa y te mide 30cms. Dilo todo para maximizar el LOL.


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Feb 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Perdona, pero yo estoy para mojar pan.



claaaaaaro, claro


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Y vengo a promoverlo aquí



Así es. Todos los días dedicas un rato a trabajar gratis para mantener tus privilegios de género, intentando mantener el statu quo que te beneficia.

Supongo que en tu vida privada TAMBIÉN lo haces.


----------



## pepero corrupto (4 Feb 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Las hembras son las encargadas de traer los hijos del mundo y asegurarse de que sobrevivan con sus cuidados.
> 
> Los machos son reservorios genéticos para competir entre sí, y aventurarse al mundo para conseguir recursos para garantizar que las hembras y las crías puedan sobrevivir.
> 
> Las mujeres son buenas en trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios porque durante decenas de miles de años, no se movían del poblado , excepto para rebuscar semillas , raíces y poco más . Los hombres exploraban detrás de las montañas por si había un río con peces , pero a veces se encontraban con un poblado enemigo y se les acababa su aventura de vivir. quedaban los hijos.



Bueno ya salió el cuñao de turno que recurre a la prehistoria y a las tribus y a la caza y la recolección y la madre que los parió a todos los cuñaos del mundo.

De eso hace más de 10.000 años, el ser humano cultiva, pesca y cría animales tanto tiempo que es ridículo seguir recurriendo a ese rollo. Además hay evolución y adaptación.

La única razón por la que son unas hijas de puta es porque la vida se la regalan los hombres y ahora el Estado (a través del trabajo de los hombres) y no necesitan molestarse ni en buscar pareja para folla o dejar de sentir soledad o recibir hostias diarias.

Las mujeres son retrasadas e incompetentes pòrque pueden, igual que un futbolista rico se mantiene inculto e incompetente porque puede, se lo pueden permitir porque tienen el dinero de sobra cubierto, igual que ellas, dinero y necesidades afectivas y reproductivas cubiertas todos ellos.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Así es. Todos los días dedicas un rato a trabajar gratis para mantener tus privilegios de género, intentando mantener el statu quo que te beneficia.
> 
> Supongo que en tu vida privada TAMBIÉN lo haces.



Yo dedico tiempo a este foro porque me aburro mucho, como todos aqui


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Es es mentira. Todos los días dedicas tiempo a justificar el feminazismo, negar la discriminación masculina y negar el privilegio femenino.
> 
> Sí tienes tiempo, sí tienes ganas y sí tienes interés en promover el feminazismo.




A ver, jinete de la triste figura, no machaques en yerro ajeno, que la estás cagando.

Mándale unas fantas, que la muchacha ni es feminazi ni demás mierdas de esas que cantáis a todas horas como un mantra en esta secta.
Es una pava legal que defiende lo razonable.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo dedico tiempo a este foro porque me aburro mucho, como todos aqui



Tú dedicas tiempo en este foro para promover el feminazismo.
Que te aburras o no haciéndolo es cosa tuya, y es irrelevante.

Piensa en este mismo hilo. ¿En qué se resume tu mensaje? En esto:


- Las mujeres también sufrimos mucho............
- No os quejeis hombre.... que las mujeres también lo tenemos muy difícil ¿eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh?


----------



## pepero corrupto (4 Feb 2020)

Cojón_Vicent dijo:


> Hay un error de bulto en tu post, el mundo real de los hombres, las vidas de mierda que tienen el 99% de los hombres son un 94% casados o con pareja, un 3% de ciclados que se lleva el 97% del 2% de solteras y sin compromiso que puedan haber y un 3% de solteros y sin compromiso que somos lo que tu describes como "_el mundo real de los hombres, las vidas de mierda que tienen el 99% de los hombres_".
> 
> Los hombres casados o con pareja simplemente pasan de forerar, y menos chorradas, en un foro de Internet, sólo nos comemos las cabezas aquellos que estamos solteros y sin compromiso y no sabemos explicar porqué.



La mayoría del foro está casado y con hijos, es en la Guardería donde están los solteros tarados como tú. El resto es gente casada muy normal. Mucho funcionario hay aqui por ejemplo y comerciantes e informaticos, ingenieros programadores, diseñadores, gente que trabaja con un ordenador y se distrae entrando, no hay una mayoria de solteros locos con paguita


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> A ver, jinete de la triste figura, no machaques en yerro ajeno, que la estás cagando.



Has sido tratada con respeto. ¿Por qué no puedes mantener ese respeto hacia los demás?
Y es CABALLERO de la triste figura, no jinete, pedazo de ignorante.



corolaria dijo:


> Mándale unas fantas, que la muchacha ni es feminazi ni demás mierdas de esas que cantáis como un mantra en esta secta.
> Es una pava legal que defiende lo razonable.



Es feminazi porque defiende el feminazismo, niega la opresión que se está cometiendo contra el hombre y niega el sistema de privilegios del que se beneficia. Igual que tú.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Feb 2020)

Yo solo se una cosa, en los foros donde la inmensa mayoria son mujeres, nunca suelen echar en falta la presencia de mas hombres. Y en cambio en los foros donde la inmensa mayoria son hombres, siempre se echa en falta la presencia de mas mujeres.

Por algo sera.


----------



## Esflinter (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



Tu que sabrás lo que piensan las mujeres, niñorrata


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> No me refiero a Ivette. Se que en este foro lleno de comedoritos es difícil decirlo, y la evidencia general tampoco esta de mi lado, pero si existen mujeres que tienen los pies en el suelo.



Alguna habrá, pero poquísimas, y en buena parte la culpa es de las ideologías que se promueven hoy en día, y de tanto pagafantas. Si los hombres fueramos como deberíamos, no estaría así la sociedad.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo solo se una cosa, en los foros donde la inmensa mayoria son mujeres, nunca suelen echar en falta la presencia de mas hombres. Y en cambio en los foros donde la inmensa mayoria son hombres, siempre se echa en falta la presencia de mas mujeres.
> 
> Por algo sera.



Por los pagafantas. En eso las mujeres tienen mucha más dignidad hoy en día.


----------



## pepero corrupto (4 Feb 2020)

Esflinter dijo:


> Tu que sabrás lo que piensan las mujeres, niñorrata



ya llegó la mangina comunista a lamer tacones de tias

son indignos con los cojones de adorno


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Has sido tratada con respeto. ¿Por qué no puedes mantener ese respeto hacia los demás?
> Y es CABALLERO de la triste figura, no jinete, pedazo de ignorante.
> 
> 
> ...




Buenoooo....


----------



## Husson (4 Feb 2020)

Sí, y las hermanas Bronte son cumbres de la novela del siglo XIX. Haberlas, las hay. 

Pero... pensad en ello detenidamente, y es demoledor. 

El audiovisual está lleno de mujeres, tanto en el cine como en la TV y los videojuegos. Directoras, productoras, guionistas... bueno, pues a los resultados me remito. 

Al margen de la agenda NWO, se puede hacer "buena" propaganda, como cuando te comías una película rodada por un cineasta comunista, pero era un peliculón. 

Esto va por otro carril que el del progresismo posmoderno. Es peor, de hecho. Y por eso se está "feminizando" al conjunto de la población a base de ingeniería social: gregarismo y nula creatividad.

Que sí, que alfas, betas, sexo y complejos vuestros, vale, pero esto es más profundo y es el tema de fondo.

Que en 80 años han dado al cine... ¿a Isabel Coixet?


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> Buenoooo....



Un argumento incontestable, sin duda.
Propio de una mujer hecha y derecha, independiente y con los pies en el suelo. Sí señor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (4 Feb 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Por los pagafantas. En eso las mujeres tienen mucha más dignidad hoy en día.



Todos llevamos un pagafantas dentro esperando a la mujer adecuada para llenarla de babas.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tú dedicas tiempo en este foro para promover el feminazismo.
> Que te aburras o no haciéndolo es cosa tuya, y es irrelevante.
> 
> Piensa en este mismo hilo. ¿En qué se resume tu mensaje? En esto:
> ...



Eso es como afirmar que el forero Doc viene a este foro a difundir la coprofagia. 

Yo te digo que cada situación de una persona es diferente, y que ni algunas mujeres tenemos el mismo modo de vida fácil que otra mujeres, ni algunos hombres el mismo modo de vida fácil que otros hombres. Que tu veas feminazismo en una situación que cualquiera ve en la puta calle o con encender la televisión es surrealista.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Lo han hecho de puta madre toda la escoria que nos pastorea: sustituir la lucha de clases por la lucha entre sexos.

*
PRINGAOS*


----------



## macready (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Llamar _moda_ a la barbarie feminazi es banalizarla, cuando es un tema gravísimo.



Dije impuesta, es una herramienta sibilinamente camuflada Y ese es el poder del hombre masa, te arrastran con ellos a donde quiera llevarte el pastor de turno.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es como afirmar que el forero Doc viene a este foro a difundir la coprofagia.
> 
> Yo te digo que cada situación de una persona es diferente, y que ni algunas mujeres tenemos el mismo modo de vida fácil que otra mujeres, ni algunos hombres el mismo modo de vida fácil que otros hombres. Que tu veas feminazismo en una situación que cualquiera ve en la puta calle o con encender la televisión es surrealista.



¿Yo?
No, lo vemos casi todos ya a estas alturas.... 

Los únicos que no lo ven son los feminazis... aunque la mayoría sí que lo ve, pero no se puede permitir reconocerlo, como intuyo que es tu caso.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> Lo han hecho de puta madre toda la escoria que nos pastorea: sustituir la lucha de clases por la lucha entre sexos.
> 
> 
> *PRINGAOS*



Las mujeres habéis sido los soldados en esa lucha. Los hombres han sido los cercenados.

Si no os hubiérais prostituido, si no hubierais TRAICIONADO al mundo, si no le hubiérais dado la espalda al hombre, el feminazismo no existiría.

Vuestra cuota de responsabilidad tenéis... y es muy alta.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Si, si precisamente contigo quiero ser una mierda de ser. Ese es el objetivo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

macready dijo:


> Dije impuesta, es una herramienta sibilinamente camuflada Y ese es el poder del hombre masa, te arrastran con ellos a donde quiera llevarte el pastor de turno.



El feminazismo no está camuflado.
De hecho, es obscenamente exhibicionista.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

¡Cuidado! No es una lucha de sexos.

Es una lucha de feminazis contra hombres.

En el bando de los feminazis están: el 99,9% de las mujeres y el 50% de los hombres.
En el bando de los hombres, están el 50% de los hombres... pero, de ellos, muchos aún no se han enterado.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Si, ahora me voy a por caviar al DIA


----------



## Cojón_Vicent (4 Feb 2020)

pepero corrupto dijo:


> La mayoría del foro está casado y con hijos, es en la Guardería donde están los solteros tarados como tú. El resto es gente casada muy normal. Mucho funcionario hay aqui por ejemplo y comerciantes e informaticos, ingenieros programadores, diseñadores, gente que trabaja con un ordenador y se distrae entrando, no hay una mayoria de solteros locos con paguita



La verdad es que yo hago mía la máxima de Siniestro Total "por mí puedes meterte anti-materia, pero siempre se acaba en algo peor, como por ejemplo discutiendo muy serio en coloquios y debates (en el Principal) en televisión".


----------



## Esflinter (4 Feb 2020)

Otra rata que no folla ni pagando, y habla de cojones el mamarracho


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Pero vamos a ver... ¿de qué me sirve a mi que se me conozca en un puto foro de internet? ¿Tu piensas que yo condiciono mi vida a un foro? ¿Que el foro es mi realidad y me da de comer?


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, ahora me voy a por caviar al DIA



Se habla de opresión sistémica y global contra el hombre y tú, acorralada por argumentos que no puedes ni contestar, cuentas chistes...

¿Lo haces por aburrimiento, a que sí?


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Las mujeres habéis sido los soldados en esa lucha. Los hombres han sido los cercenados.
> 
> Si no os hubiérais prostituido, si no hubierais TRAICIONADO al mundo, si no le hubiérais dado la espalda al hombre, el feminazismo no existiría.
> 
> Vuestra cuota de responsabilidad tenéis... y es muy alta.





No me diga usted esas cosas porque de la impresión me acaba de venir la regla.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver... ¿de qué me sirve a mi que se me conozca en un puto foro de internet? ¿Tu piensas que yo condiciono mi vida a un foro? ¿Que el foro es mi realidad y me da de comer?



Ahí, ahí... a ver si consigues llevar la conversación a hablar de tu ombligo.

Hablemos mejor de mi ombligo.


¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que puedas encarcelar a la gente a dedo?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que puedas delinquir impunemente?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* de que haya leyes de cuota para beneficiarte?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que haya discotecas en las que no pagas?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que se dediquen millones al estudio del cáncer de mama pero nada al estudio del cáncer de próstata?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que se monten "puntos violeta" seguros para mujeres?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que haya presupuestos del Estado "con perspectiva de género"?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que haya un Instituto de la Mujer?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que haya un Día Internacional de la Mujer?
¿De qué me sirve a *mí* que se te paguen los abortos cuando te has quedado preñada tú por acción voluntaria tuya?


Porque, resulta, que eso se hace con dinero de mis impuestos... pero sólo tú puedes beneficiarte. Yo no.


Yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo... jijijí.
Yo, yo, yo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> No me diga usted esas cosas porque de la impresión me acaba de venir la regla.



Se habla de problemas masculinos, y mujeres intentado degradar el hilo....

Pero no son feminazis......... noooooooooooooooo.

Yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo, yo.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Se habla de opresión sistémica y global contra el hombre y tú, acorralada por argumentos que no puedes ni contestar, cuentas chistes...
> 
> ¿Lo haces por aburrimiento, a que sí?



Si llevo contestando mas de media hora, pero es que si, ya me aburro


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si llevo contestando mas de media hora, pero es que si, ya me aburro



¿Contestar?
No.... sólo vomitas en bucle que:

- Nosotras también lo tenemos muy difícil............ ¿eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Ahí, ahí... a ver si consigues llevar la conversación a hablar de tu ombligo.
> 
> Hablemos mejor de mi ombligo.
> 
> ...



Coño, si me estáis acusando a mi de chorradas no pretenderás que hable del vecino


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Coño, si me estáis acusando a mi de chorradas no pretenderás que hable del vecino



¿Qué te hace pensar que el sufrimiento masculino son chorradas?

(Ya te lo digo yo: el feminazismo incardinado en tu sucia conciencia).


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Feb 2020)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Todos llevamos un pagafantas dentro esperando a la mujer adecuada para llenarla de babas.



Quizá, hay que andar con cuidado.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Contestar?
> No.... sólo vomitas en bucle que:
> 
> - Nosotras también lo tenemos muy difícil............ ¿eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?



No, que *nosotros* lo tenemos muy difícil. Yo me considero dentro de una clase social que es la clase trabajadora, y me parece estúpido dividir por sexos.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que el sufrimiento masculino son chorradas?
> 
> (Ya te lo digo yo: el feminazismo incardinado en tu sucia conciencia).



No, la chorrada es verme a mi como estandarte del sufrimiento masculino cuando soy la última mierda del mundo


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, que *nosotros* lo tenemos muy difícil. Yo me considero dentro de una clase social que es la clase trabajadora, y me parece estúpido dividir por sexos.



No. 
Los hombres no lo tienen igual de difícil en la vida.


Lo tienen MUCHO más difícil sólo por el hecho de haber nacido varones.


Nosotros (los hombres) no hemos separado los sexos... no los hemos ENFRENTADO.
Si algo es el feminazismo, en primera instancia, es SEPARATISMO SEXUAL.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, la chorrada es verme a mi como estandarte del sufrimiento masculino cuando soy la última mierda del mundo



Eres una activista feminazi, y como tal hay que tratarte.... con desprecio.
Has tracionado a tu hermano natural, el hombre.

No hay ningún motivo para perdonarte eso.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eres una activista feminazi, y como tal hay que tratarte.... con desprecio.
> Has tracionado a tu hermano natural, el hombre.
> 
> No hay ningún motivo para perdonarte eso.



Si, una activista feminazi que viene a convenceros a un foro donde tenéis las cosas claras ¿En serio podría venir a convenceros de algo?


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Eres una activista feminazi, y como tal hay que tratarte.... con desprecio.
> Has tracionado a tu hermano natural, el hombre.
> 
> No hay ningún motivo para perdonarte eso.




Aquí hay tensión sexuar.


----------



## ShellShock (4 Feb 2020)

Vuestro error es que consideráis que las mujeres mayores de edad son adultos responsables. La inmensa mayoría no lo son, tienen la madurez de un adolescente.

Mientras sigáis pensando eso no entenderéis lo que pasa en el mundo occidental hoy en día. Es así de sencillo.


----------



## Ming I (4 Feb 2020)

Pues no, mayormente vuestras cosas no les importan (nos importan), diferentes intereses se llama.
Me hacen gracia porque cada dos dias se abre hilo sobre que no deberian haber mujeres en el foro, y luego hilo sobre que las mujeres no se interesan en nada por vosotros.
Todo muy coherente, circulen


----------



## hartman2 (4 Feb 2020)

me da igual a las monstruas no mirar.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, una activista feminazi que viene a convenceros a un foro donde tenéis las cosas claras ¿En serio podría venir a convenceros de algo?



Sobre lo que PODRÍAS llegar a conseguir, en eso no me meto. Es un futurible, es especulativo.

Yo hablo de lo que haces de facto. Y lo que haces de facto es:

- Promover el feminazismo.
- Negar que promueves el feminazismo.
- Negar que exista el feminazismo.
- Negar que eres feminazi (pero de un feminazismo que no existe).


----------



## Saco de papas (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Mejor ejemplo imposible. Esta típica mujer no se ha enterado de las políticas feministas que fuerzan a la contratacion de las mujeres y se la pela.



No, no lo comprendes. Esa está aquí buscando rabo, que es diferente.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Ming I dijo:


> Pues no, mayormente vuestras cosas no les importan (nos importan), diferentes intereses se llama.
> Me hacen gracia porque cada dos dias se abre hilo sobre que no deberian haber mujeres en el foro, y luego hilo sobre que las mujeres no se interesan en nada por vosotros.
> Todo muy coherente, circulen




Eso es como si tienes amigos o colegas con los que no tienes más en común que daros por el culo.

No podría haber hecho mejor resumen.


Pues no, la gente con la he tenido algún tipo de afinidad, amigos, pareja, siempre hemos tenido un montón de inquietudes e intereses en común.
Y boca para hablar y debatir sobre muchas cosas. Y manos para darnos unas hostias, llegado el caso.

Podría echar mucha mierda sobre mis ex, pero jamás podría decir que eran unas gilipollas. Ni tampoc de mis ex amigos.

Allá cada cual con lo que elige.


----------



## PREDICT (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



mogollón de mujeres, más que hombres veo yo a las 6 de la mañana a currar en el cercanías

no sé a qué tipo de mujer te refieres cuando dices "princesas privilegiadas"

creo que tu concepto de mujer es una falacia absurda


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No, no lo comprendes. Esa está aquí buscando rabo, que es diferente.



Si eso fuera verdad, cosa que dudo... lo que haría es:
- Renegar del feminazismo.
- Mostrar empatía hacia el hombre.

Si hiciera eso, el 99% del foro la respetaría, la valoraría y la "querría".

Así que sólo se puede concluir que no busca rabo o es idiota o es activista feminazi promoviendo el feminazismo.


La mujer, en su idiocia, aún no se ha dado cuenta de eso:

si quiere ganarse la ADMIRACIÓN masculina, debe renegar POR COMPLETO, in toto, del feminazismo.

Las pocas que lo hacen son consideradas JOYAS DE MUJERES.
Las que persisten en el feminazismo, escupitajos se llevan.


----------



## Saco de papas (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Si eso fuera verdad, cosa que dudo... lo que haría es:
> - Renegar del feminazismo.
> - Mostrar empatía hacia el hombre.
> 
> ...



Te voy a contar un secreto, hasta la más feminazi no bollera (generalmente fea, gorda, etc... ) se muere por catar no ya un alfa, sino uno del montón aunque sea.

Otra cosa es que luego se le vaya la pinza como a todas, pero eso ya es otra historia.

Vete a la manifa del 11 m y lo compruebas. La sensación es la misma que cuando entras al puti.

Son feminazis precisamente porque no las quiere nadie, la pava esa no dista mucho de comportarse diferente de otras que he conocido.


----------



## macready (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> El feminazismo no está camuflado.
> De hecho, es obscenamente exhibicionista.



El feminazismo solo es una forma de dividir a la sociedad y hacerla dependiente de papa estado cargandose el nucleo familiar de raiz, entre otras cosas. Pero aqui estamos identificando a la gente del mundo de la piruleta.

El peligro son los normies que compran estas peliculas y las convierten en su nueva religion, les encantan las religiones y/o sectas, nacionalismos y cosas asi, mientras les digan lo que tienen que hacer y que pensar ellos encantados...que a lo mejor piensan y les da un ictus, pero no es un tema de sexos depende de si el individuo tiene pensamiento critico o no.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Sobre lo que PODRÍAS llegar a conseguir, en eso no me meto. Es un futurible, es especulativo.
> 
> Yo hablo de lo que haces de facto. Y lo que haces de facto es:
> 
> ...



No es especulativo, es una pregunta. ¿Para qué cojones vendría yo a convencer a personas con unas ideas claras? 

Lo que consideras que hago de facto es una ida de olla tuya. Yo vengo aquí a distraerme, opinar y en algunos casos, a trolear. Simple y llanamente. En todo caso tenéis más poder para convencerme de algo a mi que de convenceros yo a vosotros si tan sólidos son esos argumentos.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto, hasta la más feminazi no bollera (generalmente fea, gorda, etc... ) se muere por catar no ya un alfa, sino uno del montón aunque sea.
> 
> Otra cosa es que luego se le vaya la pinza como a todas, pero eso ya es otra historia.
> 
> Vete a la manifa del 11 m y lo compruebas. La sensación es la misma que cuando entras al puti.




Lo sé. La mujer quiere ser amada.
Esa es su desgracia, que la han convencido de que será amada siendo odiosa.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No, no lo comprendes. Esa está aquí buscando rabo, que es diferente.



El tuyo, pero me daba vergüenza decírtelo


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No es especulativo, es una pregunta. ¿Para qué cojones vendría yo a convencer a personas con unas ideas claras?



Repasa el uso de los tiempos verbales.




Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo que consideras que hago de facto es una ida de olla tuya.



Otra mentira. Todos tus mensajes de este hilo son una defensa desesperada del feminazismo.




Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo vengo aquí a distraerme, opinar y en algunos casos, a trolear. Simple y llanamente. En todo caso tenéis más poder para convencerme de algo a mi que de convenceros yo a vosotros si tan sólidos son esos argumentos.



Te distraes defiendo el feminazismo entonces, lo cual TAMBIÉN te identifica como feminazi.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo sé. La mujer quiere ser amada.
> Esa es su desgracia, que la han convencido de que será amada siendo odiosa.




Pégale una patada a la puerta y libérate de una vez, coño, que sólo es un armario.




Me piro a la planta de intermos, que aquí ya me aburro.


----------



## Delija (4 Feb 2020)

Normal, son seres infantiles, igualitas a niños pequeños mimados.Están acostumbradas a que se lo den todo hecho, se lo merezcan o no, no tienen cultura del esfuerzo,sacrificio, méritos o lealtad.

Por eso derrochan ingentes cantidades de dinero en trapos, viajes y cosas innecesarias.Saben que siempre tendrán algún mangina que le solucione sus problemas o le costee sus gastos, y si no ya encarga el Estado de ello.
Y esa mentalidad lógicamente la usan para todo, incluido en el criterio de elegir pareja, ellas no se enamoran, el amor es un invento de Hollywood para tener a los hombres esclavizados y engañados.

Cuando sacan todo el beneficio que han podido a un hombre lo desechan como a una colilla, si no han conocido antes a otro al que puedan exprimir más, por supuesto la culpa será del ex con excusas inverosímiles y 0 remordimientos.

¿Y por qué 0 remordimientos? Pues porque todo lo que en esta vida te viene sin esfuerzo o gratis carece de valor, y como hombres le sobran pues lo tratan tal y como son para ellas, de usar y tirar.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Feb 2020)

Pillo hilo polémico.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Repasa el uso de los tiempos verbales.



Soy de Burgos, nos sale solo



> Otra mentira. Todos tus mensajes de este hilo son una defensa desesperada del feminazismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un día tienes que explicarme qué es el feminazismo, estoy bastante intrigada con qué es lo que será


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> Pégale una patada a la puerta y libérate de una vez, coño, que sólo es un armario.



¿Este es tu argumento cuando se habla de la opresión al 50% de la población?
¿Crees que esto lo va a respetar alguien?


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Un día tienes que explicarme qué es el feminazismo, estoy bastante intrigada con qué es lo que será



En el siguiente mensaje negarás haber negado el feminazismo.
Por eso se te desprecia.


----------



## kepaxa (4 Feb 2020)

PREDICT dijo:


> mogollón de mujeres, más que hombres veo yo a las 6 de la mañana a currar en el cercanías
> 
> no sé a qué tipo de mujer te refieres cuando dices "princesas privilegiadas"
> 
> creo que tu concepto de mujer es una falacia absurda



Subnormal van a sus trabajitos de mierda de dependientas y tonterías para salir de casa que con ese sueldo sin un proveedor que gane el triple no podrían sobrevivir.

Los trabajos de tías son simple vida social. Una tapadera. Todo lo fácil y encima enchufadas por ley y por pagafanteo.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> En el siguiente mensaje negarás haber negado el feminazismo.
> Por eso se te desprecia.



Que se me desprecie es el menor de mis problemas


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que se me desprecie es el menor de mis problemas



Tu problema es que no te has dado cuenta de que el feminazismo te ha convertido en alguien miserable.


----------



## PREDICT (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Subnormal van a sus trabajitos de mierda de dependientas y tonterías para salir de casa que con ese sueldo sin un proveedor que gane el triple no podrían sobrevivir.
> 
> Los trabajos de tías son simple vida social. Una tapadera. Todo lo fácil y encima enchufadas por ley y por pagafanteo.



subnormal tú y tu puta vieja

por lo demás no tienes ni puta idea


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Tu problema es que no te has dado cuenta de que el feminazismo te ha convertido en alguien miserable.



Ah, yo ya venía así de fábrica. Es el frío castellano, que nos hace más secos, bordes y rudos que una placa de acero.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ah, yo ya venía así de fábrica. Es el frío castellano, que nos hace más secos, bordes y rudos que una placa de acero.



Refugiarte en los chistes no te ayudará.
No ganarás respeto, ni admiración, ni amor, ni amistad ni nada de lo que ansías y que el feminazismo no te da.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Refugiarte en los chistes no te ayudará.
> No ganarás respeto, ni admiración, ni amor, ni amistad ni nada de lo que ansías y que el feminazismo no te da.



No necesito nada de eso de personas por las que no quiero ni respeto, ni admiración, ni amor, ni amistad.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Feb 2020)

La verdad es que pagaria por ver una sociedad de mujeras y ver como se viene abajo.... oh wait... de hecho ya lo estamos viendo ejjeje

Puede que este todo orquestrado para al final decir a la mujer lo veis? veis como no podeis salir de la cocina? por vuestra culpa casi se destruye el mundo.


----------



## jesus88 (4 Feb 2020)

es verdad que tienen menos aficiones y menos interes en todo lo que no sea las relaciones sociales.


----------



## Furymundo (4 Feb 2020)

A las mujeres les importa todo una mierda. excepto ellas mismas, como los niños.
Por ello no deberian ocupar ningun cargo en la sociedad ni deberian tener voz ni voto, como los niños.

Lo de siempre, lo que todos ya sabemos. Repetido 1000 veces en el foro.


----------



## latoso (4 Feb 2020)

Solo tienen que saltar de polla en polla y ya tienen la vida resuelta (jijiji), sin embargo lo saturan TODO de sus estupideces y quejidos. Eso por sí solo ya demustra su inferioridad, si tuvieran que ser hombres durante una semana, especialmente alguno de los miles y miles que son triturados por el Estado coñocratico cada día, la mayoria se suicidaba. Espero que el virus PACO haga un buen trabajo y permita corregir esta ANORMALIDAD en la que nos han inmersionado durante esta la ultima generacion.

ISLAM IS RIGHT ABOUT WOMEN.


----------



## Nubica (4 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Yo por ejemplo he leído aquí a todas las foreras llamar pajilleros a los foreros cuando se calientan en una discusión o se les va la boca por algo. Y eso tías super masculinas como @Nubica o @siken o @bocadRillo o @sepultada en guano que parecen feas fracasadas masculinas integradas aquí pero su superioridad social y moral está siempre ahí en su cabeza, sólo respetan a los que ellas consideran alfas triunfadores, al resto los desprecian sin la menor compasión o empatía. Estas entran a ligar y les interesa un mínimo el mundo real y se quedan pero siempre flotan por encima.



Normal.
No te voy a respetar a ti que eres un puto multinick de mierda. Solo por eso tienes absolutamente todo mi desprecio como forero. Me da igual lo que seas en tu vida extraforil. Aquí y ahora para mí eres una nada absoluta.
Y obviamente, tus aportaciones al foro vacilan entre el cero y la nada más absoluta. Al menos para mí.

Y hablando de foreros.
En este foro hay gente que lleva años con el mismo nick y compartiendo información y trabajos que han hecho que da absoluto placer leer. Por lo bien que escriben, por lo mucho que han investigado, por la cantidad de fuentes que han consultado, porque se salen de la norma establecida (incluso dentro del foro), porque no necesitan que los demás valoren o no lo que hacen, simplemente lo comparten por el puro placer de compartir algo que han descubierto. Podría citarte al menos 10 de esos foreros.
Y los hay también que viven en la guardería. Pero que producen contenido con el que mueven a las masas, muchas de ellas son foreras, por cierto. Saben llevar los hilos, no necesitan insultar a nadie, saben aguantar lo que les echen y obviamente, aunque son multis, todos sabemos de quiénes son esos multis. Son EXCEPCIONALES en su trabajo y en lo que hacen. Y encima nos divertimos con ellos.
Me da igual lo que esos foreros sean en su vida extraforil. Aquí, para mí, tienen todo mi respeto.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Desde luego lo fácil que es mi vida me lo vas a contar tu  

En fin, para que quiero estar acompañada con este percal, desde luego es como si me apeteciera beber lejía


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Desde luego lo fácil que es mi vida me lo vas a contar tu
> 
> En fin, para que quiero estar acompañada con este percal, desde luego es como si me apeteciera beber lejía



Traidora, cínica, falsa, feminazi de mierda.

Ojalá algún día tengas un hijo y le veas sufrir bajo el yugo que tú misma has fomentado.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Traidora, cínica, falsa, feminazi de mierda.
> 
> Ojalá algún día tengas un hijo y le veas sufrir bajo el yugo que tú misma has fomentado.



¿Pero no has leído al de arriba? Si me voy a quedar sola


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Oh, ni falta que hace. Como venimos, nos vamos


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Pero no has leído al de arriba? Si me voy a quedar sola



Yo no puedo ver el futuro, pero sí sé que en el pecado llevas la penitencia.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Le recuerdo a ustec y a otros cuantos que esto es un foro público, no un club de caballeros gays, que es lo que les gustaría encontrarse y en lo que están insististiendo día tras día.

Lo demás, excusas.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Yo no puedo ver el futuro, pero sí sé que en el pecado llevas la penitencia.



Yo sí. Te lo garantizo


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Me alegro de que seas feliz


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Ah, no eso no

Ni un@ menxs
Aliades feministes
Hora ETA askatuta


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Para recordar a alguien hay que conocerlo, y tú no me coneces de nada, puto mermado.



Sois talibanes. Tal cual.

Buscaos una cabras y disfrutad un rato de la vida.
Todos vamos a salir ganando.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

Este debate está ganado.
Ella ya lleva varios mensajes escondiéndose tras emoticoños, que es como esconderse detrás de una careta.
Un emoticoño es una careta.

Dale una oportunidad. Aunque no lo reconozca, en el fondo de su oscuro corazón algo debe moverse cada vez que la ponemos en su sitio.
Yo ya lo he hecho varias veces, y eso es lo mejor y lo único que se puede hacer. Ponerle un espejo delante y que contemple su fealdad.

Lo demás es dejar que la realidad haga su trabajo.


----------



## fayser (4 Feb 2020)

Tumama dijo:


> Dan todo por sentado.
> 
> Creen que las cosas existen porque sí.
> 
> ...



Y eso es así porque llevamos miles de años haciéndoles de pagafantas y planchabragas.

No hay mujer que ante un problema no tome como primera solución preguntar a alguien a ver si se lo arregla.


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Feb 2020)

En los foros como burbuja o FC todas dicen ser diferentes al resto. Luego ya vemos cómo se portan en una discusión y lol.


----------



## corolaria (4 Feb 2020)

Pues parece que mañana ya se acaba el veranillo.


Ya os queda menos para el ramadán.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Este debate está ganado.
> Ella ya lleva varios mensajes escondiéndose tras emoticoños, que es como esconderse detrás de una careta.
> Un emoticoño es una careta.
> 
> ...



Si, lo que se me mueven son las tripas, tengo hambre. El espejo lo tengo, y ya sé que soy mas fea que picio, no me cuentas nada nuevo que no sepa. Y es un regalo del cielo.


----------



## Don_Quijote (4 Feb 2020)

El feminazismo es un idealismo perverso. Es una idealista. Y, como todo idealista, tiene una cita con la realidad.
Es una cita ineludible, y cuando llegue la confrontación, perderá.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Ah, es que yo no soy una mujer.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Ah, eso por supuesto.Soy la mayor desgraciada del foro, y tiene un puntazo. La falta de gracia y atractivo te libra de muchos dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Jevitronka (4 Feb 2020)

Esos son los dolores de cabeza de los que hablo.

Ah, que me estabas haciendo caso. Que poder de persuasión tengo, me lo voy a tener que currar más para espantarte.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Feb 2020)

Poseidón dijo:


> Yo lo unico que se con certeza es que trabajar con la mayoria de ellas es un puto infierno laboral. Sin ir mas lejos hace unos meses deje mi puesto de oficina rodeado de subnormalas para ir a taller, el trabajo es mas duro, hay mas estres, pero me cago en dios con que tranquilidad me voy para casa y que pocas, poquisimas, puñaladas recibo.
> 
> La salud.



Ah, me olvidaba de la segunda parte, donde yo estaba ahora hay un alfota que rasca los huevos y se rie de ellas en la cara. Con él no hay huevos a quejarse, todo son jijijeos.

Y a mi por cualquier mierda me daban por el culo currando como un cabron y dejandolo todo mallado cada vez que me iba pa casa.

Joderos guarras, ahora a trabajar el doble.


----------



## Rioarriba (5 Feb 2020)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto, hasta la más feminazi no bollera (generalmente fea, gorda, etc... ) se muere por catar no ya un alfa, sino uno del montón aunque sea.
> 
> Otra cosa es que luego se le vaya la pinza como a todas, pero eso ya es otra historia.
> 
> ...



¿Podrías explayarte más sobre la sensación de estar en la mani? (Creo que es el 8-M).
Parece interesante.


----------



## kepaxa (5 Feb 2020)

Delija dijo:


> Por eso derrochan ingentes cantidades de dinero en trapos, viajes y cosas innecesarias.Saben que siempre tendrán algún mangina que le solucione sus problemas o le costee sus gastos, y si no ya encarga el Estado de ello.
> Y esa mentalidad lógicamente la usan para todo, incluido en el criterio de elegir pareja, *ellas no se enamoran, el amor es un invento de Hollywood para tener a los hombres esclavizados y engañados*.



De esto voy a abrir un hilo. Las películas románticas a quienes engañan es a nosotros.


----------



## Errete (5 Feb 2020)

Leed el varón domado de Esther Vilar


----------



## kepaxa (5 Feb 2020)

Pero sobre todo, la diferencia más importante es que al mundo venimos a reproducirnos, es el instinto primario natural más fuerte que tenemos tras el de superviviencia.

Y se ha formado una sociedad en que las mujeres tienen TODO el control sobre la reproducción y nosotros no tenemos ninguno, para ellas reproducirse es tan fácil que es insultante, y para nosotros es peor que hacer oposiciónes a Notarías, ganar Míster Universo, ir a la guerra cada día y pasar exámenes de control y aptitud a vida o muerte cada día con ellas para que además paguemos nosotros todo y encima nos roben a nuestros hijos y nuestro dinero en más de la mitad de los casos.

Esto no puede seguir así ni durar más.


----------



## Tumama (5 Feb 2020)

corolaria dijo:


> Eso no es cierto y lo sabes y lo sabe todo el mundo desde hace siglos.
> 
> Sólo a las que están percutibles o son la hijas de.
> 
> También hay muchos hijo de y lameculos mediocres que tienen preferencia, éstos últimos porque no hacen sombra a sus superiores y son fácilmente reemplazables.





Don_Quijote dijo:


> Lo que sé, tras más de una década de estudiar el feminazismo, es que eso es falso, que la vida de las mujeres es mucho más fácil, que tienen una esperanza de vida mayor, que reciben mucho más amor, atención y cariño, que se les exige mucho menos, que no van a la cárcel cometiendo los crímenes más terribles, que no se suicidan...
> 
> Eso es lo que sé.
> 
> ...



En lo laboral, tiene algo de razón Corolaria. Que una chica percutible o un hijo-de tienen prioridad sobre el resto de los mortales.

Luego en muchos trabajos está el tema del cupo de genero, que Corolaria olvidó mencionar.

También está el asunto de que, una vez dentro, la mujer tiene el apoyo de un ejército de pagafantas (a menos que sea excepcionalmente loca). Este ejército de pagafantas le permite sacar más provecho (ganar discusiones, negociaciones, “liderar” reuniones y equipos) lo que puede utilizar a su favor para ir escalando. 

No hace falta que sea demasiado percutible para todo esto...

Fuera de lo laboral tiene las ventajas que menciona Don Quijote, y más... siempre se salvan primero las mujeres y niños.

Igual el problema actual es que el sueldo de una persona no es suficiente para mantener una familia en general. Por lo que marido y mujer suelen verse obligados a trabajar para poder mandar a los niños a la escuela y vestirlos. Pero convencieron a la mujer de que “quiere” ir a trabajar, de que así está “empoderada”. En lugar de reclamar por mejores sueldos para ellos (que significan mejores ingresos para sus familias), reclaman por más posiciones para ellas y se pierden enfrentándose los de abajo cuando el problema son los de arriba (no marxisto).

No hay muchas mujeres que realmente quieran trabajar fuera de su casa. Y las que hay, algunas son buenas y merecen buenos puestos, otras no.

Si no fuera por el lavado de cerebro del feminismo y por la discriminación “positiva”, habría muchas menos de ellas en casi todas las áreas. Excepto en las tradicionales: maestras, mucamas, enfermeras, recepcionistas, secretarias...


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



     

Te tenia en el icnore, pero este mensaje es de 10. Y encima real. 

Asi es la mujer, simplona y positivista, ademas de lerda. Tipica molla de carne con ojos que de lo unico que se preocupa es de ver programas de putas y maricones por telecirco y de poner corazoncitos en mariconagran, tanto a los maromos a los que qse quiere follar como a las zorras enemigas de sus amigas, todo el puto dia "wapaaa, nooo wapa tuuu, no tu maaas, muaaaa"

Y luego eso si, quieren que se legisle para que las pongan a ellas a dirigir la orquesta, dado que se lo han trabajado y merecido tanto.

Pero ojo porque el 80% de los hombres de hoy dia son igual. 

Los hombres con mentalidad y conciencia de hombre de toda la vida, somos 4 gatos. Que oye en realidad, tiene sus ventajas. Contra mas borregos hayan, mas posibilidad habra d estar por encima de ellos


----------



## alas97 (5 Feb 2020)

Estoy viendo esta película del año 1959



Y hasta el minuto 4:49 estoy viendo pagafantismo a tope, joder y eso que esta casada. Y lo que le dice el "marido" es para alucinar.

Demasiado "avanzados" esos alemanes o todo siempre ha sido así. vamos que según la cultura de donde provengo siempre se marca el territorio con el rabo y el cuchillo entre los dientes.


----------



## W.Morgan (5 Feb 2020)

Es que encima eso, a los hombres nos trata peor hasta nuestro padre jajaja


----------



## kepaxa (5 Feb 2020)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Subnormal nuncafollista



Veis, la machorra esta enseguida me llamó nuncafollista. Eso o pajillero, que lo dice siempre, para ellas es lo más bajo de la escala social, el fracaso más grande según sus parámetros de taradas descerebradas privilegiaditas por las manginas rojas lametacones para gobernar eternamente con sus votos de zorras vendidas a lo suyo sin importarles que reviente el país.

De todas formas esta supuesta forera y la Nubica son tan masculinas que parecen tios y quizas lo sean,


----------



## Johnny 5 (5 Feb 2020)

Las mujeres no se enteran de nada.


----------



## Rеnato (5 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Veis, la machorra esta enseguida me llamó nuncafollista. Eso o pajillero, que lo dice siempre, para ellas es lo más bajo de la escala social, el fracaso más grande según sus parámetros de taradas descerebradas privilegiaditas por las manginas rojas lametacones para gobernar eternamente con sus votos de zorras vendidas a lo suyo sin importarles que reviente el país.
> 
> De todas formas esta supuesta forera y la Nubica son tan masculinas que parecen tios y quizas lo sean,



Esa (@bocadRillo) encima es funsi y, además, se cree de derechas (VOX) dentro de la socialdemocracia del R78, así que: triplemente fuera de la realidad.


----------



## kepaxa (5 Feb 2020)

Rеnato dijo:


> Esa (@bocadRillo) encima es funsi y, además, se cree de derechas (VOX) dentro de la socialdemocracia del R78, así que: triplemente fuera de la realidad.



De derechas no es ninguna. Se hacen pasar por serlo para integrarse y trincar alguno con pasta o posicionado. Son auténtica escoria.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

*Vida promedio de una mujer:*
-Sus padres se alegran de tenerla (va a ser la princesita de la casa)
-Llega a un entorno educativo donde es criada por mujeres, donde la mayoría de sus compañeras son niñas y donde los valores y el sistema pedagógico y curricular está diseñado para su mejor socialización y desarrollo.
-En la adolescencia empieza a ser consciente de que despierta interés en los hombres y aprende, lógicamente, a usarlo en beneficio propio (subida de autoestima, popularidad, afectividad, sexualidad, beneficios económicos y materiales). Esto es así para cualquier mujer normal (las guapas juegan en otra liga y las feas, de no ser auténticos monstruos del Averno, también tienen su público, a una escala menor).
-Estudian carreras de pinta y colorea y disfrutan de su juventud.
-Opositan, mientras sus padres y/o pareja las mantiene.
-Tras varios años opositando se sacan su placita.
-Se casan con el novio, que siempre pertenece a un estrato socio-económico superior (en lenguaje femenino, "les aporta estabilidad").
-Y su vida, básicamente, ya está hecha. Pueden quedarse con el beta proveedor toda la vida (les asegura techo, comida, vida afectiva y social, y seguridad económica) o pueden divorciarse del beta (con todos los beneficios y ayudas del sistema político, jurídico y social) y buscarse otro mejor.
-Viven hasta los noventa y pico y se mueren de viejas.

*Vida promedio de un hombre:*
-Sus padres se alegran de tenerlo (aunque, secreta o abiertamente, sus padres hubieran preferido a la princesita de la casa).
-Llegan a un entorno educativo donde no son criados por hombres (y donde, en muchos casos, tampoco tienen referentes familiares masculinos). Los niños son minoría en clase. Los valores y el sistema pedagógico y curricular está diseñado para las niñas. Se patologiza su masculinidad. Se les obliga a trabajar en grupo, a verbalizar sus emociones y a mantener una actitud receptiva y pasiva en la escuela. Muchos se aburren y se frustran (serán patologizados por las psicólogas del centro como con déficit de atención). Muchos vuelcan su represión física e intelectual en agresividad y violencia (serán patologizados por las psicólogas del centro como hiperactivos). La mayoría acabará conformándose al sistema, sufriendo el abuso, en mayor o menor grado, de sus compañeros (los hiperactivos acaban derivando en abusadores). No obtendrán apoyo, comprensión ni medidas efectivas para enfrentarse a sus abusadores por parte del sistema.
-En la adolescencia empiezan a ser conscientes de su deseo por las chicas; que no será reciprocado por ellas salvo en contadas ocasiones. Esto generará baja autoestima y frustración.
-Estudian.
-Se ponen a trabajar o deciden emigrar (para ponerse a trabajar). Desengaños con las parejas hasta llegar a tener una cierta posición económica (es decir, hasta que pueden tener valor de mercado para una mujer).
-Se casan con su novia, que siempre pertenece a un estrato socio-económico inferior o igual. Pueden intentar quedarse con ella toda la vida (en última instancia, no depende de ellos) mientras pagan sistemáticamente la mayoría de gastos.
-En caso de estabilidad matrimonial, no suelen obtener ni la afectividad ni la sexualidad que desean de sus parejas
-En caso de ruptura, son esquilmados económicamente mientras sufren el rechazo y el estigma social de ser los malos de la película. No cuentan con apoyo psicológico, legal o afectivo alguno. Son expulsados de la vida de sus hijos, con quienes mantienen una relación distante o, directamente, no mantienen relación alguna.
-Jubilación y muerte, de promedio, diez años antes que las mujeres.


Esa es la puta realidad.


----------



## ironpipo (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Vida promedio de una mujer:*
> -Sus padres se alegran de tenerla (va a ser la princesita de la casa)
> -Llega a un entorno educativo donde es criada por mujeres, donde la mayoría de sus compañeras son niñas y donde los valores y el sistema pedagógico y curricular está diseñado para su mejor socialización y desarrollo.
> -En la adolescencia empieza a ser consciente de que despierta interés en los hombres y aprende, lógicamente, a usarlo en beneficio propio (subida de autoestima, popularidad, afectividad, sexualidad, beneficios económicos y materiales). Esto es así para cualquier mujer normal (las guapas juegan en otra liga y las feas, de no ser auténticos monstruos del Averno, también tienen su público, a una escala menor).
> ...



Grosso modo así mismo son las cosas en el mundo occidental y sin embargo yo por lo menos ni de coña me cambio por ninguna tia. El hecho de que a los varones nos toque casi siempre remar a contracorriente nos forja el carácter y nos hace tener capacidades cognitivas más amplias de las que poseen las mujeres, la pena es que muchas veces no las aprovechamos o las desperdiciamos por ir tras un chochete y para cuando se empieza a ser consciente de la realidad, ya pasó nuestro momento. Por eso cuánto antes se sepa que ninguna nos va a agradecer nada jamás ni se va a poner en nuestro lugar en algún momento, mejor.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Completamente de acuerdo, ironpipo. 

Yo tampoco me cambio por una mujer. Pero es obvio que juegan en la vida en el modo fácil.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Feb 2020)

Aqui aunque esto sea un puto pozo de rojos y anormales, te encuentras con HOMBRES, hablando y peleando por los problemas del mundo, discutiendo todos los dias de cosas importantes, de problemas, de movidas, de desafios, del dia a dia que mueve el mundo, de la politica, de la economia, de la historia, de los entresijos de la sociedad...

Pero las mujeres no. Ellas ahi enganchadas como retrasadas al gran ojo, al tomate, al mira quien baila, a la isla de las putas, al cotilleo de mierda y al vicio de las redes (mas cotilleo de mierda). Todas hedonistas de mierda retrasadas, con el jijieo, y poniendo siempre iiii soy feliiiz ijiji. No le hables de ninguna movida interesante y crucial a ninguna que todas te miraran como si encima el subnormal fueses tu. A ellas solo les interesan los hombres que son como ellas, amariconados lerdos subnormales con cerebro de mujer, que les gusten las mismas cosas que a ellas. Hedonismo maricon de borrachera cotilleo y telecirco

Luego cuando se enmuran y ya no pueden vivir de ser la puta de nadie, entonces exigiran puestecitos en cuota para que las pongan de menistras y de jefas de empresas, hablaran de brechas, o peor se inventaran jenaros para sacar pasta de algun subnormal que cometio el error de hacerles caso


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Lo ven un mundo de perdedores pajilleros (para ellas sólo los perdedores se masturban).



La pornografía es para fracasados.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Feb 2020)

Yo eso que dice el OP lo noto en el tema de los aparatos, las averías y tal, ellas no se relacionan con la realidad de cómo funcionan las cosas y por qué dejan de funcionar.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Vida promedio de una mujer:*
> -Sus padres se alegran de tenerla (va a ser la princesita de la casa)
> -Llega a un entorno educativo donde es criada por mujeres, donde la mayoría de sus compañeras son niñas y donde los valores y el sistema pedagógico y curricular está diseñado para su mejor socialización y desarrollo.
> -En la adolescencia empieza a ser consciente de que despierta interés en los hombres y aprende, lógicamente, a usarlo en beneficio propio (subida de autoestima, popularidad, afectividad, sexualidad, beneficios económicos y materiales). Esto es así para cualquier mujer normal (las guapas juegan en otra liga y las feas, de no ser auténticos monstruos del Averno, también tienen su público, a una escala menor).
> ...



La única verdad que has dicho es la de la escuela que perjudica más a los niños y luego lo del matrimonio. 
Las mujeres también sufren otros problemas que son de clase, el handicap no es ser hombre o mujer sino ser pobre. 
Los que disertais sobre la dualidad hombre mujer desde esta perspectiva estáis alentando la guerra de sexos cuando la verdadera no guerra sino diferenciación es nacer en un barrio mejor o peor. 
Por otra parte comparar hombres y mujeres es como comprar frutas distintas, al no ser iguales tenemos problemas distintos.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> La pornografía es para fracasados.



Vamos a dejar un concepto claro, porque las mujeres no os enteráis de la película: 

Todos los hombres consumen pornografía y se masturban. TODOS. Absolutamente todos. El Rey, el Papa, tu jefe, tu hermano, tu padre. Todos. Todos se zurran la sardina viendo páginas de fist fucking, anal popping, teen cum party y similares. T-O-D-O-S. Solteros, casados, divorciados, viudos y mediopensionistas. Todo hombre al que ya se le han bajado los huevos del abdomen (pubertad) y que tiene conexión a internet y pulso le saca punta al lápiz como si no hubiera un mañana. TODOS. Desde chavalines que aún no producen esperma hasta viejos decrépitos que no se les empalma ni con cuatro viagras. Absolutamente todos. 

De nada.


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Todos los hombres consumen pornografía y se masturban. TODOS.



¿Tú te imaginas a The Golden One o al Dalai Lama comportándose como unos pajeros patéticos?

Eso es simplemente mentira y dice mucho de ti que postees eso.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> ¿Tú te imaginas a The Golden One o al Dalai Lama comportándose como unos pajeros patéticos?
> 
> Eso es simplemente mentira y dice mucho de ti que postees eso.



Esos también se la cascan. Todos es todos.


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Esos también se la cascan. Todos es todos.



Eso es falso, no proyectes tu debilidad en los demás.

Eres alguien débil que no puede resistirse al placer.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> Eso es falso, no proyectes tu debilidad en los demás.
> 
> Eres alguien débil que no puede resistirse al placer.



¿Qué coño?
Soy un tío normal con un deseo sexual normal. Como todos. Que todos se hacen pajas, coño. Todos.


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Qué coño?
> Soy un tío normal con un deseo sexual normal. Como todos. Que todos se hacen pajas, coño. Todos.



No lo eres, eres un pajillero que se la pela todo el día frente al PC en lugar de llevar una vida normal y usar todas esas energías para ir al gimnasio. Vives en la puta época del destape, abuelo.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> No lo eres, eres un pajillero que se la pela todo el día frente al PC en lugar de llevar una vida normal y usar todas esas energías para ir al gimnasio. Vives en la puta época del destape, abuelo.



Obviamente, eres un troll. 
Y tú también te haces pajas. 
De hecho, cuando acabes de forear te vas a hacer una, como si lo viera. Piratón.


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Obviamente, eres un troll.
> Y tú también te haces pajas.
> De hecho, cuando acabes de forear te vas a hacer una, como si lo viera. Piratón.



No me gusta el porno, yo no tengo los receptores de dopamina del lóbulo frontal derroídos por una adicción como tú o Connor.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> No me gusta el porno, yo no tengo los receptores de dopamina del lóbulo frontal derroídos por una adicción como tú o Connor.



Entonces se la cascará usted con estampitas de San Cucufato o con cromos de fútbol de los años 80.
Pero se la casca usted. Y lo sabe.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Vida promedio de una mujer:*
> -Sus padres se alegran de tenerla (va a ser la princesita de la casa)
> -Llega a un entorno educativo donde es criada por mujeres, donde la mayoría de sus compañeras son niñas y donde los valores y el sistema pedagógico y curricular está diseñado para su mejor socialización y desarrollo.
> -En la adolescencia empieza a ser consciente de que despierta interés en los hombres y aprende, lógicamente, a usarlo en beneficio propio (subida de autoestima, popularidad, afectividad, sexualidad, beneficios económicos y materiales). Esto es así para cualquier mujer normal (las guapas juegan en otra liga y las feas, de no ser auténticos monstruos del Averno, también tienen su público, a una escala menor).
> ...



Fin de hilo

Y ya no digamos de las probabilidades de entrar en la cárcel, o del trato que recibes cuando entras a un hospital, o de como actua la sociedad ante un conflicto fortuito ante hombre y mujer, o...


----------



## Catalinius (5 Feb 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



Yo entro y no salgo corriendo ni corriéndome.....alucino como manda en vuestra vida el "periscopio" nada más.....
De esto mismo habláis en la "pelu", en lugar de leer el Hola?......


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Entonces se la cascará usted con estampitas de San Cucufato o con cromos de fútbol de los años 80.
> Pero se la casca usted. Y lo sabe.



Qué penoso eres, normal que las mujeres suden de ti.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> Qué penoso eres, normal que las mujeres suden de ti.



Venga, euromelón, ahí tiene usted, para su solaz y esparcimiento:


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> *Vida promedio de una mujer:*
> -Sus padres se alegran de tenerla (va a ser la princesita de la casa)
> -Llega a un entorno educativo donde es criada por mujeres, donde la mayoría de sus compañeras son niñas y donde los valores y el sistema pedagógico y curricular está diseñado para su mejor socialización y desarrollo.
> -En la adolescencia empieza a ser consciente de que despierta interés en los hombres y aprende, lógicamente, a usarlo en beneficio propio (subida de autoestima, popularidad, afectividad, sexualidad, beneficios económicos y materiales). Esto es así para cualquier mujer normal (las guapas juegan en otra liga y las feas, de no ser auténticos monstruos del Averno, también tienen su público, a una escala menor).
> ...



Pobresito hombre heterosexual cis haciéndose la víctima indefensa.


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

La culpa es un poco vuestra, en público insultáis mucho pero luego por privado me hacéis halagos y tal aunque sabéis que tengo pene.

Imagínate si hubiese sido cis, y siendo guapa además, que sé que lo soy.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> No lo eres, eres un pajillero que se la pela todo el día frente al PC en lugar de llevar una vida normal y usar todas esas energías para ir al gimnasio. Vives en la puta época del destape, abuelo.



El Op: ".....las mujeres clasifican a los hombres en normales y pajilleros y no empatizan con..."
Hombre en el hilo:"Me la casco y soy normal"
Tú: "NO, eres un pajillero"

Lmao


----------



## Tumama (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Todos se zurran la sardina viendo páginas de fist fucking, anal popping, teen cum party y similares



No


----------



## Life After Hate (5 Feb 2020)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> El Op: ".....las mujeres clasifican a los hombres en normales y pajilleros y no empatizan con..."
> Hombre en el hilo:"Me la casco y soy normal"
> Tú: "NO, eres un pajillero"
> 
> Lmao



El porno es antiblanco y degenerado, no sois más morales que Antifa o las feministas aunque creéis que sí.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> El porno es antiblanco y degenerado, no sois más morales que Antifa o las feministas aunque creéis que sí.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Vamos a dejar un concepto claro, porque las mujeres no os enteráis de la película:
> 
> Todos los hombres consumen pornografía y se masturban. TODOS. Absolutamente todos. El Rey, el Papa, tu jefe, tu hermano, tu padre. Todos. Todos se zurran la sardina viendo páginas de fist fucking, anal popping, teen cum party y similares. T-O-D-O-S. Solteros, casados, divorciados, viudos y mediopensionistas. Todo hombre al que ya se le han bajado los huevos del abdomen (pubertad) y que tiene conexión a internet y pulso le saca punta al lápiz como si no hubiera un mañana. TODOS. Desde chavalines que aún no producen esperma hasta viejos decrépitos que no se les empalma ni con cuatro viagras. Absolutamente todos.
> 
> De nada.



Yo no veo pornografía, es una herramienta satánica para dominarnos.


----------



## Tumama (5 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> El porno es antiblanco y degenerado, no sois más morales que Antifa o las feministas aunque creéis que sí.



"_Cuando el producto es gratis, el producto sos vos_". Esta frase la entienden perfectamente cuando se refiere a redes sociales. Pero no la entienden con el porno:

- Free Porn Videos - XVIDEOS.COM -> GRATIS
- Poringa! -> GRATIS
- Free Porn Videos & Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube | Pornhub -> GRATIS
- PornTube - Watch FREE Porn Videos [NSFW +18] -> GRATIS

ETC


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> ¿Qué coño?
> Soy un tío normal con un deseo sexual normal. Como todos. Que todos se hacen pajas, coño. Todos.



Yo me hago las menos posibles, pero claro ya tengo 48, si me lo dices a los 25 o 35... no se si podría. 

De todos modos siendo un arma beneficiosa el No Fap, también es arma de doble filo porque te va a llevar a entrar a muchas mujere y hoy día lidiar con mujeres es muy mal negocio porque ninguna va a aceptar que seas independientte, todas te van a querer meter en una sociedad patrimonial donde ellas son las que mandan pues pueden ejecutarte cuando quieran.


----------



## Xequinfumfa (5 Feb 2020)

Bueno, coñas aparte, volvamos a la seriedad...

Estoy completamente de acuerdo en que la pornografía es negativa para los hombres y que deberíamos evitarla. 
La masturbación, por el contrario, me parece consustancial a la masculinidad.


----------



## Saco de papas (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, coñas aparte, volvamos a la seriedad...
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo en que la pornografía es negativa para los hombres y que deberíamos evitarla.
> La masturbación, por el contrario, me parece consustancial a la masculinidad.


----------



## PiterWas (5 Feb 2020)

Aqui todos muy machotes y realistas pero en la vida real sois unos huelebragas premium

Subnormales


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Feb 2020)

Xequinfumfa dijo:


> Bueno, coñas aparte, volvamos a la seriedad...
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo en que la pornografía es negativa para los hombres y que deberíamos evitarla.
> La masturbación, por el contrario, me parece consustancial a la masculinidad.



1- Como tu bien has dicho, el 100% de los hombres se la casca. Quienes te estan intentando llevar la contraria, o son zorras subnormales, o son trolazos.

2- El porno es la mayor revolucion sexual de la historia. Antes de que se popularizara, la vida sexual de la gente era muy patetica. Limitada a meter el churro en el misionero, 10 minutos rapidos de pinpan con las luces apagadas, vaciar los huevos y a dormir. Una vida sexual durante siglos de lo mas patetico.

El porno es lo que ha dado lugar al morbo, a la fantasia, a que la gente tenga ganas de probar, de experimentar, de jugar, de que la sexualidad sea un abanico enorme de posibilidades en las que disfrutar de formas nunca antes disfrutadas. 

Si es cierto que el porno, como cualquier otra cosa, degenera. Una cosa son practicas y juegos morbosos, y otra cosa es hacer cosas contrarias a la logica y la salud como es meterse un puño por el culo o burradas asi. Pero ahi ya depende la inteligencia de cada uno el saber discernir lo que es un juego morboso de lo que es una puta locura

Sin porno, la vida sexual en general de la gente seria aburridisima y monotonisima. Y no solo eso sino que la gente que folla poco andaria desquiciadisima, con muchas mas violaciones y suicidios. El porno al menos calma un poco las ansias


----------



## chicken (5 Feb 2020)

Están muy mal acostumbradas a vivir en modo fácil y a tener un montón de privilegios. Pero no se dan cuenta de que esa situación es una excepción histórica y, por eso, no saben valorar lo que tienen, son como niños malcriados.


----------



## Catalinius (5 Feb 2020)

Oyes deberían estudiar más los espermas......si valiesen para algo más que traer niños, algunos os hacíais un Sánchez.....con Fanton y Fantoche incluidos.


----------



## kepaxa (9 Feb 2020)

Froggy dijo:


> Eso es falso, no proyectes tu debilidad en los demás.
> 
> Eres alguien débil que no puede resistirse al placer.



Lol. El trol elegetebei a veces es gracioso.


----------



## Play_91 (21 Feb 2020)

Falta de empatía


----------



## Lathgerthavive (17 May 2020)

kepaxa dijo:


> Ellas piensan que hay tíos normales y perdedores. Los normales son los que son como ellas. Simplones, positivistas, un poco femeninos, como un futbolista simple con barba y tupé que manda muchos besitos por tuiter y wasap y tiene una novia que está que cruje y sólo escribe cositas positivas.
> 
> Eso es un tío normal y sano para ellas.
> 
> ...



¿? ¿Eres consciente de que estás diciendo que 3500 millones de personas son de una determinada manera? Solo por eso te mereces que no te respondan, colega.

No creo que exista algo "femenino" o "masculino". Son construcciones sociales o eso espero porque entonces yo soy masculina a tope y no me considero así en absoluto. Las vidas de mierda no dependen del género (¿Esto qué es?¿Un foro de astrología XDDD?) sino de muchos factores tales como la procedencia socioeconómica, la formación o la personalidad. 

Princesas privilegiadas serán el tipo de mujeres que a ti te gustan. Puede que ese sea tu problema. Personalmente yo y otras muchas mujeres tenemos compañeros de vida, trabajamos y, en definitiva, tenemos una vida independiente junto a un igual (no a un proveedor) y esos hombres viven junto a una igual (no una sirvienta o un mueble). 

En definitiva, quizás el puto problema eres tú y lo que te gusta xDD


----------



## Lathgerthavive (17 May 2020)

D4sser dijo:


> Os dáis cuenta que en un hilo de nada con cuatro párrafos se ha mostrado crudamente la realidad de la mujer en la sociedad? Simplificado obviamente, pero no por ello menos cierto.





Tumama dijo:


> Dan todo por sentado.
> 
> Creen que las cosas existen porque sí.
> 
> ...



Bueno, a ver, ¿De dónde venís vosotros? ¿Del siglo XIX? XDDD


----------



## Gordo harinas terminal (17 May 2020)

Lathgerthavive dijo:


> No creo que exista algo "femenino" o "masculino". Son construcciones sociales o eso espero porque entonces yo soy masculina a tope y no me considero así en absoluto. Las vidas de mierda no dependen del género (¿Esto qué es?¿Un foro de astrología XDDD?) sino de muchos factores tales como la procedencia socioeconómica, la formación o la personalidad.



mujer y retrasada= ignore


----------



## Lathgerthavive (17 May 2020)

Gordo harinas terminal dijo:


> mujer y retrasada= ignore



Joder, ¡Qué argumentazo! Pon ese cerebro a descansar que ya has pensado bastante por hoy, campeón.


----------



## Play_91 (17 May 2020)

Yo por lo que he hablado con chicas al respecto de éste tema,

ellas lo que dicen es:

- Vale, hay chicos que tienen problemas para ligar pero pensamos que si eres un chico normal, no vas a ligar tan fácil como una chica, ok, pero no vas a tener problemas para ligar ya que ligar liga todo el mundo, aunque no esté ligando 24/7.

Y otra cosa que dicen y con razón es:

- Vale, aunque haya un 90% de tíos que liguen poco ¿qué hacemos nosotras? El ligar requiere de admiración y deseo. Si no nos pone, si no nos excita un tío, si no nos salen mariposas en el estómago ¿nos lo ligamos por pena para hacer un favor al chaval? eso requiere de fingir como una prostituta y fingiendo el sexo se convierte en puta mierda falsa. Para follar con esa calidad pésima que vamos a tener que forzarnos hasta para besar porque no nos sale, para eso mejor no follar. Imagínate una chica forzándose a hacer algo que no le sale ¿quieres eso?

Es que es normal, imagínate que a ti como hombre sólo te gustan los pibones y de 18 a 25 años y te vienen las charos gordas y te dicen: Es que no ligamos una mierda. Tu dirías ¿y qué quieres que haga si a mi no me pones nada? yo sólo ligo con chicas guapas. Y ellas coger y cabrearse por tu respuesta ¿wtf?


----------



## Tumama (21 May 2020)

Lathgerthavive dijo:


> Bueno, a ver, ¿De dónde venís vosotros? ¿Del siglo XIX? XDDD



¿Qué tiene que ver tu respuesta "ingeniosa" con lo que yo había dicho? Veo que te da gracia en forma de "XDDD" lo que has dicho, debe ser muy inteligente/cómico, pero está por encima de mi nivel ya que no lo entendí.


----------



## Tumama (21 May 2020)

Bueno, de hombres a mujeres no falta tanto la empatía. Desde la antigüedad se nos trata de advertir contra la trampa de las lágrimas de mujer, justamente por esto.

Y menos que menos si se presenta una como la de tu avatar, para quien no hace falta ni una lágrima.

Debería estar prohibido ponerse esos avatares durante la cuarentena. Tápate un poco, mujer.


----------



## NORDWAND (21 May 2020)

joder que no... lo que hay que leer


----------



## Tumama (21 May 2020)

Cuando uno habla del asunto del porno que le come la cabeza a algunos pobres desgraciados (como puede verse mucho en el foro, como el de acá arriba), parte del problema son los estímulos con los que día a día nos bombardean por todas partes.

Imagina que estás haciendo una dieta para adelgazar, al principio te va a costar un poco. Tener que privarte de cosas que te gustan mucho: chocolate, café, helado, lo que se te ocurra, alguna cosa que te guste mucho.

Vas por la calle y todos los carteles que ves tienen gente comiendo eso, en la radio hablan de eso en todos los programas, hay canciones que sólo te hablan de eso, de lo que degustarían ese chocolate mientras se les derrite en su boca y su sabor intenso invade el paladar y baja suavemente por el pecho para formar parte de su ser. Que en todas las películas abren tabletas de chocolate, escuchas perfectamente el sonido del paquete al abrirse, de la tableta rompiéndose para sacarle un pedacito, ves al actor llevándoselo a la boca, todo con lujo de detalles. Tus amigos hablan de chocolate el 50% del tiempo. Entras a internet y banners de chocolate con descuento del 70% por todas partes.

Ni hace falta agregar más para que te des una idea de lo que tardarías en caer y comer un chocolate, tras lo cual te pedirías perdón, prometerías no volver a comer otro (tratando de olvidar que ya habías hecho esa promesa antes, y antes, y antes también).

Bueno, imagina algo así pero mucho más intenso. Cambia chocolate por mujeres en bolas, tetas, babas, culos, gemidos. Uno está en cuarentena, a solas, evitando pensar en tetas y ¡sos parte del problema, carajo! Preferible un avatar así todo morboso de esos pornográficos estándar que ese más natural que has elegido, que es, por ello, más realista.


----------



## cebollo (21 May 2020)

Es un tópico equiparar la prensa deportiva con la prensa del corazón como ejemplo de distracciones tontas para lectores intelectualmente mediocres de los dos sexos. 

Lo cierto es que en cualquier entrevista de un deportista famoso hablan de esfuerzo, de competencia, de sobreponerse a derrotas o lesiones. Que la realidad masculina es que la vida es dura y hay que currárselo se aprecia hasta en millonarios de 25 años. 

Las entrevistas a modelos, actrices y demás famosillas es un continuo iba de paseo y me descubrió un diseñador y a la semana desfilaba en París. Acompañé a una amiga a un casting y me ofrecieiron protagonizar Titanic. Abrí una lata de espárragos y salió un jeque árabe que me regaló un collar de esmeraldas. 

Es un contraste brutal.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 May 2020)

Desde luego.

Yo es que es ver el Chiringuito de Jugones o una entrevista a Messi y entender el sentido de la vida.


----------



## Yor Mam Lofs Mai Dic (22 May 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Resúmen: (algo que yo digo mucho): que no empatizan con los hombres.
> 
> Aunque como bien dicen ellas, con razón, cuando les preguntas: ¿Y qué quieren que nos follemos a todos esos por pena? si no hay deseo no hay deseo y en eso les doy la razón. Ten en cuenta que la seducción funciona por la ley de Darwin, cuando la chica te admira y desea, no por pena.
> Muchos de los que no ligan no se quieren ni a si mismos que fuman, beben, se intoxican, están gordos, descuidados físicamente, desastres, baja autoestima, ¿cómo van a admirarlos las tías?...
> ...



Vaya usted a fregar señora.

TDS PTS = Todos somos puteros


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (22 May 2020)

Al OP: te he dado el thankito porque has estado fino, pero por dios, no confundamos positivismo con optimismo, que no queremos hacer llorar al pobre Auguste Comte...


----------



## eljusticiero (22 May 2020)

Estos dos últimos años mi puesto de trabajo es una experiencia totalmente masculina. Mis compañeros y clientes, 100% hombres. Hemos ganado varios premios internacionales. Los únicos problemas, 2 viajes al extranjeros en el que iban mujeres(no todas eran inaguantables, había una leal compañera). 

Me ha pasado igual trabajando en el extranjero. Un trabajo todo hombres, otro con mujeres de por medio en los que discutía por las cosas más estúpidas. No todas eran igual, repito, pero con que hayan 1 o 2 inaguantables ya lo joden todo. Digo esto por que es difícil dar con el perfil de hombre inaguantable, que los hay, pero nunca tanto como una tipa.

Con los hombres sabes lo que hay y la camaderia es total. Los problemas están resueltos en poco tiempo, las disputas y desencuentros se arreglan.

Estos 2 años han sido los mejores de mi vida profesionalmente hablando, pero en ellos hubo una semana en la que me quise suicidar por tener que aguantar a una diva lorealista pasada de rosca que no aportaba nada.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 May 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Es un tópico equiparar la prensa deportiva con la prensa del corazón como ejemplo de distracciones tontas para lectores intelectualmente mediocres de los dos sexos.
> 
> Lo cierto es que en cualquier entrevista de un deportista famoso hablan de esfuerzo, de competencia, de sobreponerse a derrotas o lesiones. Que la realidad masculina es que la vida es dura y hay que currárselo se aprecia hasta en millonarios de 25 años.
> 
> ...





_Me abrí de piernas y de allí salieron coches, mansiones, dinero, viajes y fiestas._

Un hombre se abre de piernas y lo único que sale de allí son denuncias por mansplaining


----------



## Mr. Sandman (22 May 2020)

Yo creía que eras tú.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (22 May 2020)

PiterWas dijo:


> Aqui todos muy machotes y realistas pero en la vida real sois unos huelebragas premium
> 
> Subnormales



En la vida real lo seras tu puto lametacones


----------



## Sir Connor (22 May 2020)

Ayer vi a dos del mundo real , mas putas que las gallinas, estaban criticando al gritao pelao , un mensaje del movil diciendo a una que tenia que llegar a las 11 a casa y la mas puta y tetuda decia que coño se creia el , para darles ordenes a ellas las mas divas del universo...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (22 May 2020)

esBlackpill | Estética y píldora negra hermanos


----------



## NORDWAND (22 May 2020)

Follar nos gusta. Masturbarnos también. Las 2 acciones se complementan con total naturalidad.


----------



## mikiflush (22 May 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Ayer vi a dos del mundo real , mas putas que las gallinas, estaban criticando al gritao pelao , un mensaje del movil diciendo a una que tenia que llegar a las 11 a casa y la mas puta y tetuda decia que coño se creia el , para darles ordenes a ellas las mas divas del universo...



Y tienen razón.
Si no tienen cerebro, tienen coño para imponer su postura o no follas.

Entonces, el problema son las hormonas másculinas que nos vuelven tontos perdidos. Solución: si tienes apretón te vas de putas. Si tienes pareja y te putea, patadón y al arcén. Y te vuelves a ir de putas.

Si eres guapo, lo que caiga y ya está, vida solitaria e independiente. Tus amigos son amigos, no amigas, ellas están para vaciarte los huevos y como mucho, si es que tienen dos neuronas no agresivas en la cabeza, podrias relacionarte con ellas socialmente. Eso sí, teniendo presente quien es para follar y quien para socializar, no se debe mezclar.

Así lo llevo haciendo muchos años y me va de cine, siempre respetando a la persona. La tia que quiere algo más siempre es encantadora, pero que no os engañe, sacará el alien que lleva dentro tarde o temprano, simplemente hay que estar alerta y cuando asome los dientecitos... ahí está la puerta.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Ago 2020)




----------



## Supremacía (13 Abr 2022)

danielmr dijo:


> 0 sufragistas muertas



Excepto por esta retrasada mental:








La 'suffragette' Emily Davison


Su lucha por la igualdad terminó de la peor forma: fue arrollada por un caballo cuando trataba de interrumpir una carrera




www.google.com


----------



## atasco (13 Abr 2022)

la realidad y cada uno vive en la su distopia


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Oct 2022)

Discrepo ligeramente en tu análisis.

Para ellas hay 2 tipos de hombre, los FRENTEMONOS ALFOTAS y los PERDEDORES.

Ellas quieren su frentemono, no quieren conformarse con un hombre normal (perdedor, bajo su punto de vista).

Por eso cada vez hay más gente soltera, menos matrimonios y más divorcios...


----------

